# 5 min meth



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2010)

i saw a show recently, one of those documentaries, on meth. they showed some dudes making meth in their garage. they were using a few 20 ounce soda bottles, some batteries and some sudafed. the cops said it was a new method that would yeild about as much as they start with and it only takes a few minutes. they said it could be found on the internet. they had a name for it, "single pot" or something. anyone ever try it?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 17, 2010)

the shake and bake method i've heard of it, but dont know much about it


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 17, 2010)

Yah. I was about to say. Shake n Bake I've heard of. Never done it myself but know people IRL who've done it.


----------



## Daath (Dec 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i saw a show recently, one of those documentaries, on meth. they showed some dudes making meth in their garage. they were using a few 20 ounce soda bottles, some batteries and some sudafed. the cops said it was a new method that would yeild about as much as they start with and it only takes a few minutes. they said it could be found on the internet. they had a name for it, "single pot" or something. anyone ever try it?


Gotta love the meth!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> the shake and bake method i've heard of it, but dont know much about it


you can only buy so much sudafed at a time, so i kinda see it as a sure fire way to control the habit of the meth itself. "i'll just do a little ata time".


----------



## Daath (Dec 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> you can only buy so much sudafed at a time, so i kinda see it as a sure fire way to control the habit of the meth itself. "i'll just do a little ata time".


Keep telling yourself that...  Meth is too awesome! It's like pringles!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 17, 2010)

Haha. Gotta love Daath. It's kinda like Marijuana! Can't stop once you start.


----------



## Daath (Dec 17, 2010)

Fersher! Although I did. I'm totally serious when I say it's too awesome. It has to be the best AND worst drug ever.

O.T.: Thanks fdd! Gotta spread some around before I can repay it though.


----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2010)

Why the fuck are we discussing harmfull ADDICTIVE substances?
I've seen this shit destroy productive family men in 3 months.


----------



## Daath (Dec 17, 2010)

Because that's what we do!


----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2010)

count me out of your we


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Dec 17, 2010)

i saw that same show i think. i dont like meth at all but im very intrigued on how simple they have already learned to make it. it seems easier than most extraction teks ive ever read even.


----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm sure there are easier ways to kill yourself.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 17, 2010)

ANC said:


> Why the fuck are we discussing harmfull ADDICTIVE substances?
> I've seen this shit destroy productive family men in 3 months.


This whole forum is based around a substance that is addictive. Substances with harmful side effects is another story. I don't like to discrimate against a substance because it's 'innately' bad....


----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2010)

Meth is inately bad period, it has NO redeeming qualities.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2010)

ANC said:


> I'm sure there are easier ways to kill yourself.


the problem with meth is, it doesn't kill you.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 17, 2010)

I would have to agree with you.  But my hypocrisy only goes so far.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> the problem with meth is, it doesn't kill you.


There is millions of families that would have to disagree with you.


----------



## Daath (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I am NOT condoning it in ANY way. It is formidably addictive and ruins lives. Definitely not something to mess with. That's why I said it's the best and worst.

I don't think you read the  ANC.

I guess sarcasm doesn't come across well in text.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2010)

Daath said:


> Fersher! Although I did. I'm totally serious when I say it's too awesome. It has to be the best AND worst drug ever.
> 
> O.T.: Thanks fdd! Gotta spread some around before I can repay it though.


such intense euphoria, on the edge of insanity.



i was once told i should write down all my thoughts while i was on meth. i almost wish i would have, except other people would have ended up reading it. they wouldn't get it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2010)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> There is millions of families that would have to disagree with you.


there are millions of functioning attacks that wouldn't.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 17, 2010)

Well they aren't dead, 'yet'. But this topic is just getting uncomfortably uncouth.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Dec 17, 2010)

for real?

fuck!

this thread sucks


----------



## Daath (Dec 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> such intense euphoria, on the edge of insanity.
> 
> 
> 
> i was once told i should write down all my thoughts while i was on meth. i almost wish i would have, except other people would have ended up reading it. they wouldn't get it.


Yeah, I did a bit of writing of poetry and such. I believe they call it "tweeking" on things. Eventually people start thinking bugs are under their skin and shit and try to tear them out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2010)

i still know a lot of people who do a lot of meth and have for many years. many years. it's a REAL thing.



i have had some of the most inner experiences strung out on meth. the world is NOT what it appears. i have done A LOT of LSD in the past and there is simply no comparing. the experiences of LSD is the front yard to the house of the meth mind. and it's a 3 story house. trips can last weeks at a time. often even longer.


----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i still know a lot of people who do a lot of meth and have for many years. many years. it's a REAL thing.


I wouldn't want to live next to them....


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2010)

Daath said:


> Yeah, I did a bit of writing of poetry and such. I believe they call it "tweeking" on things. Eventually people start thinking bugs are under their skin and shit and try to tear them out.


never went that direction. it was always spoken words and inner thoughts.


----------



## RawBudzski (Dec 17, 2010)

Wooo SIGN ME UP FDD !.. so if i were to take a hit tonight.. would I be rdy for work in three hours.?


fdd2blk said:


> i still know a lot of people who do a lot of meth and have for many years. many years. it's a REAL thing.
> 
> 
> 
> i have had some of the most inner experiences strung out on meth. the world is NOT what it appears. i have done A LOT of LSD in the past and there is simply no comparing. the experiences of LSD is the front yard to the house of the meth mind. and it's a 3 story house. trips can last weeks at a time. often even longer.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2010)

ANC said:


> I wouldn't want to live next to them....


it's hard even being their friends. but they were friends before they were meth so, .... ;-/


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2010)

RawBudzski said:


> Wooo SIGN ME UP FDD !.. so if i were to take a hit tonight.. would I be rdy for work in three hours.?



you would stay up all night, then end up being 10 mins late.


----------



## Daath (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah, not good. It literally changes the way you perceive reality. Even when sober. You think people are out to get you and shit. I've also have family who was addicted to the shit. It definitely changed them, and I don't think they're coming back.


----------



## RawBudzski (Dec 17, 2010)

haha.. .  well, iv done the pills and cocaine.. never the meth or LSD. only have weed for work tonight


----------



## Daath (Dec 17, 2010)

RawBudzski said:


> haha.. .  well, iv done the pills and cocaine.. never the meth or LSD. only have weed for work tonight


Good enough in my book!


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i still know a lot of people who do a lot of meth and have for many years. many years. it's a REAL thing.
> 
> 
> 
> i have had some of the most inner experiences strung out on meth. the world is NOT what it appears. i have done A LOT of LSD in the past and there is simply no comparing. the experiences of LSD is the front yard to the house of the meth mind. and it's a 3 story house. trips can last weeks at a time. often even longer.



I stayed up for over three weeks on meth untill I began to amp out it was intense.

I dont do it any more haven't for years


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Dec 17, 2010)

i remember that. haha. i hear that sleep depervation can be simply insane.


----------



## rowlman (Dec 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> you can only buy so much sudafed at a time, so i kinda see it as a sure fire way to control the habit of the meth itself. "i'll just do a little ata time".


we were just talking about this...in my little hic town, the grocery store had a stack of out dated boxes of sudafed on the counter for 50% off...they wouldn't care if I bought the whole stack...lol...maybe they don't know

...or maybe with all the recent ATF raids around here, it's a set-up!...lol...idk


----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> it's hard even being their friends. but they were friends before they were meth so, .... ;-/


Well, I am starting to see your fear of DMT now. As the material looks like meth I guess... And you have experience of meth heads.
However water looks like vodka, is administered in the same way, yet has very diffirent effects. (none)

A good way of checking a substance on the good/bad list is to check for religious movements useing it.
There are DMT churches, Rastas use weed, red indians use cacti (mescaline), many cultures have religious use of mushrooms, but I have yet to see a crack or meth church.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2010)

Daath said:


> Yeah, not good. It literally changes the way you perceive reality. Even when sober. You think people are out to get you and shit. I've also have family who was addicted to the shit. It definitely changed them, and I don't think they're coming back.


you ever talk to your best friend without even have to speak? you just "feel" what the other is thinking. we are all connected in some way. i've seen several of them.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2010)

rowlman said:


> we were just talking about this...in my little hic town, the grocery store had a stack of out dated boxes of sudafed on the counter for 50% off...they wouldn't care if I bought the whole stack...lol...maybe they don't know
> 
> ...or maybe with all the recent ATF raids around here, it's a set-up!...lol...idk


i would have to file an application, put down a deposit, give a blood sample, then wait 6 weeks just to get 1 box at 3 times the cost. all my info would be kept on file.

i don't really buy it though.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2010)

ANC said:


> Well, I am starting to see your fear of DMT now. As the material looks like meth I guess... And you have experience of meth heads.
> However water looks like vodka, is administered in the same way, yet has very diffirent effects. (none)
> 
> A good way of checking a substance on the good/bad list is to check for religious movements useing it.
> There are DMT churches, Rastas use weed, red indians use cacti (mescaline), many cultures have religious use of mushrooms, but I have yet to see a crack or meth church.


my only fear was when i opened a tek thread and it looked like a meth lab. i DO care about the "image" of this site. that is all it ever was.

i left, let you all have your way. have come back and am playing along, and you still can't get over it. and you all accuse me of having issues. 

my avatar is the "surrender" flag. just so you know.


----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2010)

Trust, me I'd prefer to stop over at a pharmacy and pick up lab grade DMT like 4 times a year or so, but that is not an option at the moment.

Some of the things you said this morning, gives me the idea you'd get on with DMT like a house on fire... I still think it is the pinnicale of my human experience.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2010)

so is anyone gonna google it and give it a try, or what?


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 17, 2010)

d-m-t & m-e-t-h= f-u-n.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2010)

meth + clonopin = an even plain





[video=youtube;xO7vXpOoKVM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xO7vXpOoKVM[/video]


----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2010)

Nirvana + christmas =

[video=youtube;n6P0SitRwy8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6P0SitRwy8[/video]


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2010)

i would never shoot or smoke it though. i could never understand why people needed to take it that far. a half gram line of the good stuff was all i ever needed to put me elsewhere, instantly.


----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2010)

I know some people (like have been at their parties etc.) that seem to hold down nice jobs and have nice homes, that do the odd line of meth and coke.
It is not circles I like to mix in any more though. I think once you've been the victim of serious addiction and recovered, its something you don't fuck with.
Also I don't like the change in personality it seems to bring out


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 17, 2010)

Why the fuck are you still talking about something you know shit about?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> meth + clonopin = an even plain


nirvana is awsome



ANC said:


> I know some people (like have been at their parties etc.) that seem to hold down nice jobs and have nice homes, that do the odd line of meth and coke.
> It is not circles I like to mix in any more though. I think once you've been the victim of serious addiction and recovered, its something you don't fuck with.
> Also I don't like the change in personality it seems to bring out


im just glad all my old freinds are still my freinds, when I was on meth I really didn't talk to any of them unless they were gonna stop by an roll a few bowls, 10 and 2 lol, then they would come by once end up staying awake for a week then go home an never come back lol i scared most of them, i never had any problems like loosing job or home, just physical and mental body losses and now have a permanent sleep disorder


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Dec 17, 2010)

i remember that. haha. i hear that sleep depervation can be simply insane.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 17, 2010)

Daath said:


> Fersher! Although I did. I'm totally serious when I say it's too awesome. It has to be the best AND worst drug ever.
> 
> O.T.: Thanks fdd! Gotta spread some around before I can repay it though.


Strolling into the hood with a pookie and an 8 ball of some pink champagne: _120 bucks_

Empowering a single person to lay awake for days on in an almost delirious state, _priceless_


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> such intense euphoria, on the edge of insanity.
> 
> 
> 
> i was once told i should write down all my thoughts while i was on meth. i almost wish i would have, except other people would have ended up reading it. they wouldn't get it.


All the great philosophies did it. Why do you think they finished 3 pronounced books in under two years 

You can certainly think outside the box lols


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Dec 17, 2010)

WOW... a meth conversation..... all i have to say is like any other addictive substance its only fun in the very beginning and gets SOOOOOOOOO OLD FAST.. I appoligize if i offend anyone but ive lost friends from this shit... and temporarily lost sanity and watched others lose their sanity from this... To Each Their Own but this drug ruins lives more than coke and dope... again i appoligize if i offend anyone here.. im not judging anyone because i myself have done this too but im merely expressing my own dislike of this substance.


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 17, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Strolling into the hood with a pookie and an 8 ball of some pink champagne: _120 bucks_
> 
> Empowering a single person to lay awake for days on in an almost delirious state, _priceless_


 
NAiLED iT!! damn i almost missed bakersfeild think about the champane. Then i thought of TAFT!!!


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 17, 2010)

MyPalaceIsInside said:


> WOW... a meth conversation..... all i have to say is like any other addictive substance its only fun in the very beginning and gets SOOOOOOOOO OLD FAST.. I appoligize if i offend anyone but ive lost friends from this shit... and temporarily lost sanity and watched others lose their sanity from this... To Each Their Own but this drug ruins lives more than coke and dope... again i appoligize if i offend anyone here.. im not judging anyone because i myself have done this too but im merely expressing my own dislike of this substance.


i dont know, 6 years was a old time to say it got old QUICK!


----------



## pilgram (Dec 17, 2010)

havent touched it in 6 years but nothing beats a good 7 day ICE bender....never have i seen shit like i would on ICE....carrying on conversations with people who werent there for hours and of course the people in the cars! everywhere! it is a fucking wonder i was able to walk away from that shit....ha ha ha that ICE is the shit


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Dec 17, 2010)

like i said not judging anyone.... To Each His Own


----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2010)

me neither the only people I judge are alchies, they fucking knew about alcohol since birth.

I know, imagine me being judgemental, but I'm only human, I think.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2010)

pilgram said:


> havent touched it in 6 years but nothing beats a good 7 day ICE bender....never have i seen shit like i would on ICE....carrying on conversations with people who werent there for hours and of course the people in the cars! everywhere! it is a fucking wonder i was able to walk away from that shit....ha ha ha that ICE is the shit



every person in every car coming in my direction knew me. that's why they would wink when we passed. 

it scared me to go outside. 

then they sent it the aircraft, ....................


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Dec 17, 2010)

I don't really understand meth, it has been proven neurotoxic time and time again, both structurally and causally. Amphetamine is a different story, no problem with it, its a reasonable drug from the neurotics POV. Many have used AMP(Alpha-Methyl-Phenethylamine) effectively, meth on the other hand seems to be for people seeking a buzz or something cheap and strong.

Peace


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 17, 2010)

I lol'ed thinking about a meth or crack church. talk about a paranoid tense place hahaa.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2010)

we went to midnight mass one night. the donation plate came around. one of the girls we were with reaches in her pocket and drops a bunch of change in the basket and passes it to me. i drop in my dollar and just as i go to pass it along, the girl reaches across me and grabs a handful of change. i was like "wtf". she fishes thru it real quick and peels the bag of meth off the quarter it was stuck to. she dumps the change back in and just kinda smiles. dude next to me saw it all. 


never use electrical tape on your small meth bags. it gets sticky and you end up losing it somewhere. then you gotta spend the next week looking for it.


----------



## d.s.m. (Dec 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> the problem with meth is, it doesn't kill you.


I'm sure my ex-wife would beg to differ, if she wasn't deader than shit. My daughter lost her mom two weeks before starting her freshman year of high school. Of course, by the time she died, she was already bugfuck insane, and completely useless to her self or anyone else.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2010)

d.s.m. said:


> I'm sure my ex-wife would beg to differ, if she wasn't deader than shit. My daughter lost her mom two weeks before starting her freshman year of high school. Of course, by the time she died, she was already bugfuck insane, and completely useless to her self or anyone else.



the problem with meth is, it doesn't kill "most" people.

is that better? 



i don't know any dead tweakers, who died directly from meth that is. i know 100's of living ones. if you want to argue about, then you have missed the point.


----------



## d.s.m. (Dec 17, 2010)

I used to drive around spun in a Trans-Am with a bumper sticker that said "WHY ARE YOU FOLLOWING ME?"


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2010)

its the crack heads you gotta watch out for here..... too many car antennas have gone missing lol.......


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 17, 2010)

Hhaahaha! 100's of tweakers, scary thought.


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 17, 2010)

Mr.KushMan said:


> I don't really understand meth, it has been proven neurotoxic time and time again, both structurally and causally. Amphetamine is a different story, no problem with it, its a reasonable drug from the neurotics POV. Many have used AMP(Alpha-Methyl-Phenethylamine) effectively, meth on the other hand seems to be for people seeking a buzz or something cheap and strong.
> 
> Peace


AMP... now that is something that I haven't heard in a while. That is one respectable psychoactive stimulant. A clean novel experience for deep study


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 17, 2010)

d.s.m. said:


> I used to drive around spun in a Trans-Am with a bumper sticker that said "WHY ARE YOU FOLLOWING ME?"


 Precious, just precious! 100% All American Tweaker...


----------



## d.s.m. (Dec 17, 2010)

ndangerspecimen101 said:


> Precious, just precious! 100% All American Tweaker...


The only thing I was missing was the mullet. What a tool I was...


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 17, 2010)

a dirty pookie and a trans-am..wat else in life could one need?


----------



## ndangerspecimen101 (Dec 17, 2010)

d.s.m. said:


> The only thing I was missing was the mullet. What a tool I was...


Yeah you don't want a substance that has you by the balls and manipulate every one of your desires.


----------



## Dirtfree (Dec 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i saw a show recently, one of those documentaries, on meth. they showed some dudes making meth in their garage. they were using a few 20 ounce soda bottles, some batteries and some sudafed. the cops said it was a new method that would yeild about as much as they start with and it only takes a few minutes. they said it could be found on the internet. they had a name for it, "single pot" or something. anyone ever try it?


Wow really, and coming from a mod too! I thought this was a weed growing forum. 

This site is not about addictive drugs! Its about growing medicine! Drugs are made by MAN! Herbs come from the earth! I do NOT do drugs! 
If this thread had been started by someone else i could see it getting closed!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2010)

Dirtfree said:


> Wow really, and coming from a mod too! I thought this was a weed growing forum.
> 
> This site is not about addictive drugs! Its about growing medicine! Drugs are made by MAN! Herbs come from the earth! I do NOT do drugs!
> If this thread had been started by someone else i could see it getting closed!


i beleave all drugs should be legalized..... i smoke weed. eat shrooms every now and then and snort a lil raw cocaine every blue moon to. but i beleave heroin meth all them should be legal..... i


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2010)

also this section is about hallucinary substances wich meth could fall under.. do meth for a week str8 with no sleep and tell me you aint trippin lol


----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2010)

ANC said:


>


hahahahahahaahahaha now thats fucking funny


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Dec 17, 2010)

ANC said:


>


lol  bump


----------



## Dirtfree (Dec 17, 2010)

I think pot, shrooms and cocane should be legal. They have been used for hundreds of years as medicine. 

I dont trust man, I dont trust man made drugs. 
We are human and we make mistakes.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2010)

Dirtfree said:


> I think pot, shrooms and cocane should be legal. They have been used for hundreds of years as medicine.
> 
> I dont trust man, I dont trust man made drugs.
> We are human and we make mistakes.


cocaine was first synthisised in the 1800's i think...... heroin came later... the people of the andea have been chewing coca leaves forever if thats what you mean... but thats more like a strong cup of coffee then it is anything else..... everything needs to be legalized...


----------



## Mang44 (Dec 17, 2010)

I know people who have used meth and became addicted. Now clean, they don't touch meth anymore but stick with Maryjane. They say the comedown sucks major cock and you're miserable. I have kind of been temped to try meth; I have tried amphetamines (in pills) for a short time and I think it is the greatest high ever. I would only want to use it once though, but obviously that might not happen. Better be safe than sorry and keep away all addictive substances.


----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2010)

Speed and most pharmaceutical sources of amphies don;t have a touch on the comedown of the realy addictive things... thats kinda what makes them addictive.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2010)

crashing off coke is no joke too


----------



## ANC (Dec 17, 2010)

Lol, try searching the carpets for pieces of crack rocks

Takeing these things is like handing over the keys and steering of your body to someone with a sick sense of humor.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2010)

ANC said:


> Lol, try searching the carpets for pieces of crack rocks


 
so your the mother fucker thats been stealing my car antennas??? lol i dont like rocks.... im not even gonna front like ive never tried it.. i have.. and im no crack head... i just dont like smoking crack..... it rather smoke some oil.....

the high from snorting last longer.... and im not soo big on snorting rails anymore too


----------



## 420 24/7 (Dec 17, 2010)

Just stuble across this thread why the fuck does this site allow this crap to be posted i thought this was a maryjane site ALSO IF U READING THIS THREAD AND THINKING OF USING METH PLZ DO URSELF A FAVOUR-JUST DONT THEIR ARE EASY AND CHEAPER WAYS TO KILL URSELF !


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 17, 2010)

420 24/7.

Have you been up all night doing meth?


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Dec 17, 2010)

^^^^Obviously anyone reading this thread and considering trying meth isn't doing it to die, likely. Stop with the puritanical objection, if your really worried about freedom from junkies, or whatever it is your scared of, making drugs legal will almost definately take care of that problem. 

Drugs will be cheaper, meaning it won't revert to people spending entire days getting money together for drugs; it'll be stronger meaning people won't need to use as much; it will be cleaner meaning less hospital visits or other begotten ills; more different kinds will be available, so for people like me who just love being high but don't want to be addicted can 'diversify' and thwart any evil chemical dependencies.

Peace


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 17, 2010)

anybody ever heat up a hot rail tube too hot?? LoL


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> anybody ever heat up a hot rail tube too hot?? LoL


naw but ive gotten high has hell cutting heron with antihystamines in a coffee grinder not wearing a mask... i was puking all over myself but feeling warm and fuzzy while doing it


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Dec 17, 2010)

Oh man, gotta try that some day!  

careful temps with hot rails tho (for future refference), not sure if it was cut or wat to be honest, but we had a line ignite in the tube while being snooted....a foul smelling cloud followed that.


----------



## greenesthaze (Dec 17, 2010)

ANC said:


> Well, I am starting to see your fear of DMT now. As the material looks like meth I guess... And you have experience of meth heads.
> However water looks like vodka, is administered in the same way, yet has very diffirent effects. (none)
> 
> A good way of checking a substance on the good/bad list is to check for religious movements useing it.
> There are DMT churches, Rastas use weed, red indians use cacti (mescaline), many cultures have religious use of mushrooms, but I have yet to see a crack or meth church.


i would like to say that my girlfriend had a seizure on mushrooms it was in-fucking-tense so your say meth is worse than any of those i think flew out the window? See what other people have to say, still on page 4 haha


----------



## d.s.m. (Dec 17, 2010)

greenesthaze said:


> i would like to say that my girlfriend had a seizure on mushrooms it was in-fucking-tense so your say meth is worse than any of those i think flew out the window? See what other people have to say, still on page 4 haha


Nothing has flown out the window.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2010)

meth/crack burn you out ultra fast..... like 5 years..... both will make you clucked out and have you looking like your 60 when your like 20 something


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 17, 2010)

It's funny. When ever I read threads about meth in America there are usually people from towns populated with white trash talking about the white trash users on meth. Excuse me stupid, their problem is that they were white trash to begin with. Here there are plenty of casual meth users who you wouldn't recognize as such and have much more successful, normal lives than most in this thread would even consider possible, but then again most people in this thread are talking out of their asses.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2010)

Japanfreak said:


> It's funny. When ever I read threads about meth in America there are usually people from towns populated with white trash talking about the white trash users on meth. Excuse me stupid, their problem is that they were white trash to begin with. Here there are plenty of casual meth users who you wouldn't recognize as such and have much more successful, normal lives than most in this thread would even consider possible, but then again most people in this thread are talking out of their asses.


wether its crack in the city or meth in the country the point is people are loosing there teeth!!!! lol


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 17, 2010)

The teeth thing was bogus to an extend. The reason meth users have bad teeth is not because of any chemicals, that was another drug war lie that idiots like to repeat. Meth makes your mouth dry and the dryness is what can destroy their teeth. Drink lots of water on meth and that doesn't happen. 

Meth is like any other drug out there, it's extremely safe in moderation and is perscribed by doctors for some illnesses.


----------



## greenesthaze (Dec 17, 2010)

theexpress said:


> meth/crack burn you out ultra fast..... like 5 years..... both will make you clucked out and have you looking like your 60 when your like 20 something


what would shrooms do after 5 years of doing them?(yeah tolerance i know but what would happen) how bout the horrible side effects of dmt for prolonged use, all these drugs you discuss on here have horrible side effects just like meth. You cant sit here and ridicul one specific drug because the goverment has all the smear campains in the world for it. But i also agree it is a bad drug. I hope i got my point across without being a dickhead.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2010)

greenesthaze said:


> what would shrooms do after 5 years of doing them?(yeah tolerance i know but what would happen) how bout the horrible side effects of dmt for prolonged use, all these drugs you discuss on here have horrible side effects just like meth. You cant sit here and ridicul one specific drug because the goverment has all the smear campains in the world for it. But i also agree it is a bad drug. I hope i got my point across without being a dickhead.


 
dmt is a naturally occuring chemical in your body... and it also eases us into death...... near death experiances are thought to be from your brain releasing all its stored dmt...


----------



## 420God (Dec 17, 2010)

greenesthaze said:


> what would shrooms do after 5 years of doing them?(yeah tolerance i know but what would happen) how bout the horrible side effects of dmt for prolonged use, all these drugs you discuss on here have horrible side effects just like meth. You cant sit here and ridicul one specific drug because the goverment has all the smear campains in the world for it. But i also agree it is a bad drug. I hope i got my point across without being a dickhead.


 Shrooms don't have any long term side effects.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2010)

and i never said shit about dmt.....


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 17, 2010)

Japanfreak said:


> Meth is like any other drug out there, it's extremely safe in moderation and is perscribed by doctors for some illnesses.


Had to chime in on this.. what?




And @ chitownexpress


I agree with you that _all_ drugs should be legalized. I'm a firm believer in a do what you want to yourself, as long as your not hurting others.

I feel like if all drugs had been legal since the US was started that people COULD get coke or meth.. but it would make no sense because there are a lot easier, safer drugs out there. *Honestly, I do not see someone that has all options available to them choosing methamphetamine over say weed that they had been smoking their entire lives.* If people grew up, with SAFE drugs available to them, manufactured by REAL labs with REAL scientists then there would be no reason to seek out meth or coke.

ANC said he'd love to pick up lab grade deemster every once in a while but thats just not happening. Because of all these 'ideas' society has about things.

But society will never be perfect, and the full legalization of all drugs will never happen. Laws would have needed to be written hundreds of years ago.. now.. with the drug war we have come too far, and we are FIGHTING for a SAFE plant for medicine, but no. *We are considered fools by our own government for wanting Cannabis as medicine in lieu of anti depressants, tylenol, advil, xanax, oxycontin, vicodin etc.



*


theexpress said:


> dmt is a naturally occuring chemical in your body... and it also eases us into death...... near death experiances are thought to be from your brain releasing all its stored dmt...


So... thats why I like moving through traffic at 120mph


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 17, 2010)

One of the reasons that pot is still illegal is because America has been able to turn their citizens into punks who are more than happy to point the finger as long as it's not pointed at them. They talk about the evils of the government lies about cannabis all the while repeating more drug war propaganda with a grin on their faces.


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 17, 2010)

Sr. Verde said:


> Had to chime in on this.. what?


Its very safe, not going to kill you in small doses. We don't tend to only talk about the hard core junkies and addicts when we talk about any other drug do we? There are plenty of meth users who use it moderately and safely but they don't want you to talk about that.


----------



## 420God (Dec 17, 2010)

Sr. Verde said:


> So... thats why I like moving through traffic at 120mph


No, you do that because you're an adrenalin junky, totally different.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 17, 2010)

Japanfreak said:


> One of the reasons that pot is still illegal is because America has been able to turn their citizens into punks who are more than happy to point the finger as long as it's not pointed at them.*They talk about the evils of the government lies about cannabis all the while repeating more drug war propaganda with a grin on their faces.*


Who's they? I'm a firm believer that a few powerful people, for greedy reasons made cannabis illegal. If you look INDUSTRIAL HEMP is illegal in some states. How retarded is that? That's because big families used to run shit, and own everything. A guy who owned lumber companies owned 3 different news paper printing places and started printing propaganda. It pretty much just snowballed after that. It's one of the stupidest things I've ever found in history. As the founding fathers smoked hemp, and pretty much they just said 'niggers and spicks smoke it' and everyone was quick to ban this 'marihuana' _not realizing that it was actually hemp_.

Then some guy from the US, who had a hand in starting all the propaganda moved to the UN and told them what to do, and then mad other countries banned it too. And now were here. It takes FOREVER to reverse laws, because people just _assume_ there was a reason for that law to be written..




420God said:


> No, you do that because you're an adrenalin junky, totally different.


Ohhh yeah 

No I know adrenaline and stuff, but how sure does your brain have to think it is to death to release DMT for real?

Because I'm not joking here I've had _at least_ 9 near death experiences in the last 3-4 years on two wheels.

Like getting outta some dudes way at 140 LOL


----------



## canuckgrow (Dec 17, 2010)

Meth is very very very bad IMO.....I've done it a dozen times years ago and was spiraling downwards fast. Luckily I recognized this and escaped what could have been a real shit kickin.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 17, 2010)

canuckgrow said:


> Meth is very very very bad IMO.....I've done it a dozen times years ago and was spiraling downwards fast. Luckily I recognized this and escaped what could have been a real shit kickin.


Honest question:

What made you start to begin with? What was the appeal to try again?


I'll never try it, or be in with a crowd who does.. But I find such substances fascinating from a social and psychological standpoint.


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 17, 2010)

"they" are the people who talk about the evils of meth by regurgitating government propaganda or as I like to call them "Drug war bitches"


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 17, 2010)

Sr. Verde said:


> Honest question:
> 
> What made you start to begin with? What was the appeal to try again?
> 
> ...


I'll answer this. I started using meth because I was at a party and somebody asked "hey would you like to try some?" so I did. Fun drug. I used it for many years on a casual level. It didn't dig it's claws into me, didn'T make me want to run out and steal worthless shit from poor people. Didn'T make me do anything I didn't want to do. 

And it was super easy to stop as well, not like I was going ape shit because I didn't have any meth, it was more like,"It would be fun to do some meth but I don't have the time anymore." That was about as hard as it was to stop. About as hard as stopping disco roller skating.


----------



## svchop889 (Dec 17, 2010)

theexpress said:


> also this section is about hallucinary substances wich meth could fall under.. do meth for a week str8 with no sleep and tell me you aint trippin lol


 Yeah but its not the meth, its the sleep deprivation. I have insomnia and I have hallucinated sober out of exhaustion


----------



## d.s.m. (Dec 17, 2010)

Japanfreak said:


> One of the reasons that pot is still illegal is because America has been able to turn their citizens into punks who are more than happy to point the finger as long as it's not pointed at them. They talk about the evils of the government lies about cannabis all the while repeating more drug war propaganda with a grin on their faces.


Hush, tweek. Sane people are talking.


----------



## Swag (Dec 17, 2010)

Fuck speed, Smoke weed


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 17, 2010)

Meth alone commonly produces auditory hallucinations. Psilocin and DMT short and long term negative side effects pale in comparison to Methamphetamine's.


----------



## gogrow (Dec 17, 2010)

I dont understand how one could enjoy the levels that "tweekers" take it to.... I've plenty of experiences with good meth over the years, but I've never done it more than two days in a row.... just cant, its such a shitty feeling not sleeping for even just one night. But then again, I didnt do it in the quantities that most folks do. Also, I damn sure dont want to touch the shit anytime after doing any, and have never had a craving for it or anything.... 
To me, meth was always like that guy that you get along with, but you avoid hanging out with because you just dont like him for some reason


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 17, 2010)

d.s.m. said:


> Hush, tweek. Sane people are talking.


I probably have a higher degree of education, make more money and have a hotter wife than you.


----------



## pilgram (Dec 17, 2010)

Let he who has not done drugs just to get fucked up , cast the first bong!


----------



## growit4clinton231 (Dec 17, 2010)

I thought this site was suppose to be about green, not that meth shit, that shit gets no play where im at, meth is for dirty mafuckers, whatever tickles ur pussy tho,lol


----------



## brownbearclan (Dec 17, 2010)

Fuck meth, lost 5 years of my life to that garbage. =P


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 17, 2010)

Lost? Like in the lost and found section?


----------



## pilgram (Dec 17, 2010)

brownbearclan said:


> Fuck meth, lost 5 years of my life to that garbage. =P


7 here........


----------



## pilgram (Dec 17, 2010)

Japanfreak said:


> Lost? Like in the lost and found section?


and no , no getting it back


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Dec 17, 2010)

someone taught me this when i was in rehab back in 2003.
i forgot the details, but... i sure dont remember anything about bateries.
i do remember: you use hydrogen peroxide to pull iodine out of solution
(the stuff you get at the feed store).
use HEAT as your ethyl alcohol.
soak matchbooks in a jar of water and filter that water to extract red phosphorus
from the strikers (the red phodphorus can be reused).
there was a bunch more stuff, but i never tried to commit it to memory because i hate meth.
but when you're bored enough you'll talk about anything.
for the good, correct way i hear you need anhydrous hydrazine. which is also a primary ingredient in the high explosive called astrolite-b.


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 17, 2010)

Are we talking addiction verging on junky level or talking about meth? When people talk about alcohol usually we can do it without having alcoholics come in and talk about how much they fucked up their lives with booze. 

But society has been told that they can blame certain drugs where as we aren't allowed to blame the legal ones, bad for business.


----------



## gogrow (Dec 17, 2010)

Japanfreak said:


> Are we talking addiction verging on junky level or talking about meth? When people talk about alcohol usually we can do it without having alcoholics come in and talk about how much they fucked up their lives with booze.
> 
> But society has been told that they can blame certain drugs where as we aren't allowed to blame the legal ones, bad for business.


I dont often agree with you, but this is a damn true post.... +rep


----------



## d.s.m. (Dec 17, 2010)

Japanfreak said:


> I probably have a higher degree of education, make more money and have a hotter wife than you.


Oh, you're one of those, lol. Small penis, huh? Sorry.


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 17, 2010)

One of those what? You should run along.


----------



## ValleGrown (Dec 17, 2010)

Way to hang out with meth heads dude. . .


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 17, 2010)

lol, I choose who I hang out with based on their humor, intelligence and shared interests, if they are fun or not. Narrow minded hypocrites like yourself are not my kind of people.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> we went to midnight mass one night. the donation plate came around. one of the girls we were with reaches in her pocket and drops a bunch of change in the basket and passes it to me. i drop in my dollar and just as i go to pass it along, the girl reaches across me and grabs a handful of change. i was like "wtf". she fishes thru it real quick and peels the bag of meth off the quarter it was stuck to. she dumps the change back in and just kinda smiles. dude next to me saw it all.
> 
> 
> never use electrical tape on your small meth bags. it gets sticky and you end up losing it somewhere. then you gotta spend the next week looking for it.


 nice!! they would have loved collecting that. i have accidentally dropped bags of bud on the counter with my money before. i used to frequently have to unroll my bills with various powders falling out of them in front of cashiers.


----------



## Corbat420 (Dec 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> you can only buy so much sudafed at a time, so i kinda see it as a sure fire way to control the habit of the meth itself. "i'll just do a little ata time".


yea but its not the sudo that matters, there ARE other ways of gettin psudoepinepherine, you just have to try hard enough.....

@ FDD i've HEARD alot about "shake 'n' bake" meth, it uses less chemicals and yeilds more of a less pure product, like making oil with ISO rather than butane....... its shitty stuff. its for the addicts that feind that shit, not the people that just want a hit every now and again.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2010)

meth doesn't fuck up people, people are just fucked up people.


----------



## ANC (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, it certainly brings out the worst in some.


----------



## TBEAR (Dec 18, 2010)

why is this thread up meth is evil


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Dec 18, 2010)

Because the admin/mod/tyrant decided that posting discussion and reference to methamphetamine is more harmless than posting stuff about DMT or various exponentially less dangerous substances. 

Can I post a tek to make THC-COOH?

Peace


----------



## `Dave (Dec 18, 2010)

Mr.KushMan said:


> Because the admin/mod/tyrant decided that posting discussion and reference to methamphetamine is more harmful than posting stuff about DMT or various exponentially less dangerous substances.
> 
> Can I post a tek to make THC-COOH?
> 
> Peace


hahahaha +1


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2010)

Mr.KushMan said:


> Because the admin/mod/tyrant decided that posting discussion and reference to methamphetamine is more harmful than posting stuff about DMT or various exponentially less dangerous substances.
> 
> Can I post a tek to make THC-COOH?
> 
> Peace


and yet another one who can't comprehend his own victory.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2010)

`Dave said:


> hahahaha +1


let me guess, .... high school cheerleader?


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 18, 2010)

TBEAR said:


> why is this thread up meth is evil


Are you sure? It used to be cannabis was evil then people woke the fuck up, well at least some of them.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 18, 2010)

Ima go smoke some meth and get back at ya


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Dec 18, 2010)

would never touch it..know a few friends that literally smoked it in front of me and i've never even wanted to try it..look at faces of meth..meth makes u look like shit..u start looking like popeye the sailor man with brown chipped or missing teeth



http://methfreeproject.com/images/meth_mouth3.jpg


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 18, 2010)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> would never touch it..know a few friends that literally smoked it in front of me and i've never even wanted to try it..look at faces of meth..meth makes u look like shit..u start looking like popeye the sailor man with brown chipped or missing teeth
> 
> 
> 
> http://methfreeproject.com/images/meth_mouth3.jpg


 

thats just what an addict looks like, ever seen a before an after of an alcoholic, or even non drugs can do things like that, exapmle stress. ever seen a before and after pic of a US president... if you give your life to a substance its bound to be terrible, but a hit here and there of some meth will not cause you to look like those people..


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 18, 2010)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> would never touch it..know a few friends that literally smoked it in front of me and i've never even wanted to try it..look at faces of meth..meth makes u look like shit..u start looking like popeye the sailor man with brown chipped or missing teeth


What part of "drug war propaganda" don't you guys get? 

Your minds are controlled by the selection that you are shown which although is true only represents a slice of reality. I live in Japan which is the meth capital of the world more or less. We don't have many people here like they show in those videos you're talking about. So if you are an intelligent person you should be asking yourself why that is. 

A lot of people really need to take the pill and realize that they are their fighting themselves.


----------



## pilgram (Dec 18, 2010)

[video=youtube;4lpIYUmMZb0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lpIYUmMZb0[/video]....is it like this JAPANFREAK?


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Dec 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> and yet another one who can't comprehend his own victory.


Wow some one has a high self esteem. I was merely pointing out the contradiction/fallacy/hypocrisy that you have closed threads, and banned people(granted, they had it coming), because your tastes say that those particular discussions could pose threat to the site, but you are fine with open talk about production methods, that are no doubt harmful, for a relatively harmful chemical to ingest; and the people that are looking to use these methods are probably so far gone already they really shouldn't have the information(or at least think they can accomplish it with plastic bottles, and grinding up lithium batteries in a kitchen no less a back alley!). I am sure all about free exchange of information, but now your confronted with the ultimate predicament in that if someone were to use the information acquired from this site and died or somehow harmed themselves while performing this incredibly dangerous technique as it involves lots of heat and pressure, and this site was found to be criminally responsible, it was you who actually initiated the discussion; so how could you possibly justify stifling otherwise harmless discussion in the pursuit of site safety.

I remember people putting up extraction techniques and pictorials on the regular, now its very timid and unintelligible ranting, raving, and generic or cliche insults or conflicts. I constantly see questions that no one would ever even consider answering with a straight mind. I would imagine thats why a number of our veterans HS members have nearly completely stopped using this place. 

Peace


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 18, 2010)

Mr.KushMan said:


> Wow some one has a high self esteem. I was merely pointing out the contradiction/fallacy/hypocrisy that you have closed threads, and banned people(granted, they had it coming), because your tastes say that those particular discussions could pose threat to the site, but you are fine with open talk about production methods, that are no doubt harmful, for a relatively harmful chemical to ingest; and the people that are looking to use these methods are probably so far gone already they really shouldn't have the information(or at least think they can accomplish it with plastic bottles, and grinding up lithium batteries in a kitchen no less a back alley!). I am sure all about free exchange of information, but now your confronted with the ultimate predicament in that if someone were to use the information acquired from this site and died or somehow harmed themselves while performing this incredibly dangerous technique as it involves lots of heat and pressure, and this site was found to be criminally responsible, it was you who actually initiated the discussion; so how could you possibly justify stifling otherwise harmless discussion in the pursuit of site safety.
> 
> I remember people putting up extraction techniques and pictorials on the regular, now its very timid and unintelligible ranting, raving, and generic or cliche insults or conflicts. I constantly see questions that no one would ever even consider answering with a straight mind. I would imagine thats why a number of our veterans HS members have nearly completely stopped using this place.
> 
> Peace


O.O

God bless you man.


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 18, 2010)

pilgram said:


> [video=youtube;4lpIYUmMZb0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4lpIYUmMZb0[/video]....is it like this JAPANFREAK?


Pretty close


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Dec 18, 2010)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> O.O
> 
> God bless you man.


One cliche I will never get tired of, unless it comes back in style. 



Japanfreak said:


> Pretty close


I should clear up that I don't really care who does what, I mean we all do some pretty outrageous things to our body from an ideal standpoint, even just breathing the air or swimming in water cause significant toxicity in our cells these days. So from that side I could see smoking meth just as people may drink excessive liquor or taking above therapeutic doses of prescription meds(because as we have had pointed out, that exactly what it is).

My only concern was the disproportionate wielding of power.

Peace


----------



## Swag (Dec 18, 2010)

View attachment 1333232

Not even once...


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Dec 18, 2010)

hahaha. awesome pic. ANC posted a hilarious pic similar to this yesterday i think.


----------



## KindGrower (Dec 18, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> d-m-t & m-e-t-h= f-u-n.


At the same time? Haha


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2010)

Mr.KushMan said:


> Wow some one has a high self esteem. I was merely pointing out the contradiction/fallacy/hypocrisy that you have closed threads, and banned people(granted, they had it coming), because your tastes say that those particular discussions could pose threat to the site, but you are fine with open talk about production methods, that are no doubt harmful, for a relatively harmful chemical to ingest; and the people that are looking to use these methods are probably so far gone already they really shouldn't have the information(or at least think they can accomplish it with plastic bottles, and grinding up lithium batteries in a kitchen no less a back alley!). I am sure all about free exchange of information, but now your confronted with the ultimate predicament in that if someone were to use the information acquired from this site and died or somehow harmed themselves while performing this incredibly dangerous technique as it involves lots of heat and pressure, and this site was found to be criminally responsible, it was you who actually initiated the discussion; so how could you possibly justify stifling otherwise harmless discussion in the pursuit of site safety.
> 
> I remember people putting up extraction techniques and pictorials on the regular, now its very timid and unintelligible ranting, raving, and generic or cliche insults or conflicts. I constantly see questions that no one would ever even consider answering with a straight mind. I would imagine thats why a number of our veterans HS members have nearly completely stopped using this place.
> 
> Peace


high self esteem?

i'll go real slow since you don't get it, 

I ........................ gave .......................... up.


post whatever you want. it was never ME who cared, it was by *suggestion* of the site owner that we not allow extraction threads. i fully understand why you are making this personal against me though. 


you all won, post whatever you want. I do NOT care. 

so DMT extraction teks are OK, but talking about meth isn't? funny how suddenly the shoe is on the OTHER foot and all the people who begged for openness are now offended.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2010)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> O.O
> 
> God bless you man.



cute pom poms.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 18, 2010)

Mr.KushMan said:


> One cliche I will never get tired of, unless it comes back in style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





you won and just want to continue the drama. most of you couldn't care less, unless you feel you're "winning". and then when you do, you don't even know it. 

keep smoking all the powder shit. it's making you all geniuses. really opening up the old mind there.


----------



## KindGrower (Dec 18, 2010)

greenesthaze said:


> what would shrooms do after 5 years of doing them?(yeah tolerance i know but what would happen) how bout the horrible side effects of dmt for prolonged use, all these drugs you discuss on here have horrible side effects just like meth. You cant sit here and ridicul one specific drug because the goverment has all the smear campains in the world for it. But i also agree it is a bad drug. I hope i got my point across without being a dickhead.


Don't think demetri has any "horrible side effects"......I was doing it for about 6 months everyday and the only thing that changed for me mentally was I was having very vivid dreams and lucid dreams, but once I stopped doing it all the time my dreams were back to normal.


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Dec 18, 2010)

Sorry the winks you use are misleading to me, I just keep feeling its more of a sarcastic eyebrow-smile thing. Anyway, that second post of mine was made before your first post so your second post, seems to me, was a bit over the top and unprovoked. Like I said though, I don't care as long as its proportional in terms of open exchange or censoring.

And "keep smoking the powder shit"? What the heeeeel does that mean son? I'm 19 so my mind is fairly fresh and livid my friend.

Peace


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Dec 18, 2010)

KindGrower said:


> Don't think demetri has any "horrible side effects"......I was doing it for about 6 months everyday and the only thing that changed for me mentally was I was having very vivid dreams and lucid dreams, but once I stopped doing it all the time my dreams were back to normal.


Thats a strong endorsement. 

Peace


----------



## KindGrower (Dec 18, 2010)

mastakoosh said:


> nice!! they would have loved collecting that. i have accidentally dropped bags of bud on the counter with my money before. i used to frequently have to unroll my bills with various powders falling out of them in front of cashiers.


Same...."Don't fall off...." - Quote from cashier as she saw a g bag of the pale girl fall out of a rolled up hundo.


----------



## KindGrower (Dec 18, 2010)

Mr.KushMan said:


> Thats a strong endorsement.
> 
> Peace


True, I mean I can see some people losing their shit on hallucinogens. I've read that if you have mental instability in your family background you should prob stay away. Man they're fun though lol.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> cute pom poms.


I am pretty fucking sexy...


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 18, 2010)

i do get what is being said though. the hallucinatory guys always get judged by others for doing some of the things they enjoy outside of smoking bud. in turn they say why judge me, u should open your mind. now some of them are judging the use of meth. its all a bit hypocritical. do what u want and leave judgements behind. i also see some of you are also using cautionary tales from personal experience and are just trying to help or give some perspective but everyone has to live their own life. i am not blaming or dissing anyone.....just an observation. good day gentlemen.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> so DMT extraction teks are OK, but talking about meth isn't? funny how suddenly the shoe is on the OTHER foot and all the people who begged for openness are now offended.


Like *I *said, no drug is inherently bad. They are neutral, indifferent, and exceedingly reliable. The human is the ex-factor. Meth is like the Fruit of Knowledge. It's a bitch of a temptress and in all likelihood WILL get a swift kick in the ass. I hate Meth, I hate Mephedrone, I hate PCP. The experiences have bever been pleasurable to me. But that's because they aren't to my tastes. Other people, EVIDENTLY, love them. It's not the drug, IT'S THE FUCKING PERSON. I digress.


----------



## KindGrower (Dec 18, 2010)

mastakoosh said:


> i do get what is being said though. the hallucinatory guys always get judged by others for doing some of the things they enjoy outside of smoking bud. in turn they say why judge me, u should open your mind. now some of them are judging the use of meth. its all a bit hypocritical. do what u want and leave judgements behind. i also see some of you are also using cautionary tales from personal experience and are just trying to help or give some perspective but everyone has to live their own life. i am not blaming or dissing anyone.....just an observation. good day gentlemen.


Very good observation my friend.

"Hypocrisy thy name is I." Seems to be all this thread is turning into. People with dif vices screwing with people with other vices. Lol


----------



## orionhcca (Dec 18, 2010)

d.s.m. said:


> I'm sure my ex-wife would beg to differ, if she wasn't deader than shit. My daughter lost her mom two weeks before starting her freshman year of high school. Of course, by the time she died, she was already bugfuck insane, and completely useless to her self or anyone else.


wow........


----------



## KindGrower (Dec 19, 2010)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I am pretty fucking sexy...


Your avatar is pretty fucking sexy.


----------



## brownbearclan (Dec 19, 2010)

pilgram said:


> and no , no getting it back


Totally and what sucks is I'm a super honest guy yet somehow I burned a couple of my closest peeps ever during those years. Luckily they still have faith in me and we're all good. I just hate that feeling that I owe a few people out there, even though they said don't worry about it, ya know. =(


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh this old thing?! Stop making me blush....


----------



## ANC (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 19, 2010)

ANC said:


>



she was a real looker to begin with.


----------



## ANC (Dec 19, 2010)

Is it just me, or did she actualy start looking better by pic 4, then realy downhill...


----------



## KindGrower (Dec 19, 2010)

ANC said:


> Is it just me, or did she actualy start looking better by pic 4, then realy downhill...


She def hit her peak at pic 4 then.....downhill from there!


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 19, 2010)

Most definitely. But if you tilt your screen back (that is if you have a laptop ) and look at pic four her face is riddled with wrinkles.  But yah, in pic 4 she looks decent.


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Dec 19, 2010)

I think the overlap is misleading. On the first picture you can see gaunt dipps in her cheeks. The left side on pic four if you look hard you can see her shattered complexion, and crunching epidermis.

Peace


----------



## ANC (Dec 19, 2010)

Moral of the story?
Stop at four.... come on, you know you wanna tap that crusty ass.


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 19, 2010)

ANC said:


>


You'd think people would be able to find another pic outside of the less than dozen that are circulated by the media. You are a drug war bitch just by linking that shit, maybe one day you will understand that you're shooting yourself in the foot.


----------



## ANC (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm all for personal choice, but surely you can agree with me that there are bad choices, and once you are addicted there are much less choices.
So, then am I then so evil for warning people about things, which in my opinion, will more than likely hurt them, possibly others, and maybe even me, in the long term?

I realy don't think there are amny people here who have quite the collection I have, careful what you accuse people of.

I'm no more for a war on drugs(poeple), than I am for a war on plants.


----------



## ...... (Dec 19, 2010)

ANC said:


> Well, I am starting to see your fear of DMT now. As the material looks like meth I guess... And you have experience of meth heads.
> However water looks like vodka, is administered in the same way, yet has very diffirent effects. (none)
> 
> A good way of checking a substance on the good/bad list is to check for religious movements useing it.
> There are DMT churches, Rastas use weed, red indians use cacti (mescaline), many cultures have religious use of mushrooms, but I have yet to see a crack or meth church.


Hard Rock Crack Church:Located at 24th and Jefferson st,Philadelphia PA.

The first hits free,Bring the kids and you get a 10% discount


----------



## ...... (Dec 19, 2010)

theexpress said:


> naw but ive gotten high has hell cutting heron with antihystamines in a coffee grinder not wearing a mask... i was puking all over myself but feeling warm and fuzzy while doing it


lol I knew someone who would cut there work with anitihystamines.
This dumbass ended up overdosing off that shit and his girl left him there dead and somehow moved out with most of the furniture from the house before anyone noticed he was dead.She left the dog though.I heard it took them a week to find him.


I've still never seen meth around here.I never was even offered it.
I think I need to look into how to cook this shit.


----------



## gogrow (Dec 19, 2010)

...... said:


> lol I knew someone who would cut there work with anitihystamines.
> This dumbass ended up overdosing off that shit and his girl left him there dead and somehow moved out with most of the furniture from the house before anyone noticed he was dead.She left the dog though.I heard it took them a week to find him.
> 
> 
> ...


honestly, despite the relative ease of the process to make decent meth, I would say it is not worth it.... the chems are rather complicated to source for most and unless you are in the right circles, you're not gonna be pleased with the caliber of people you will be having to conduct business with...... If you were thinking of doing it just for your own stash, yet again, not worth it. What you will come out with, without a decent background in chemistry and access to the chems needed, would be maybe slightly better than this "shake n bake" bs that they cook up now, which is utter crap compared to what it is supposed to be...... I dont really believe in bad drugs, just bad quality drugs, which are all evil


----------



## ...... (Dec 19, 2010)

Yea I just checked out the shake n bake and a larger scale way of cooking it on google.
After that I think it be best to just stay away from it.
Even if I had access to all the shit to make it I dont think I would.Im not trying to get killed by a bunch of crazy bikers anytime soon.


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Dec 19, 2010)

Japanfreak said:


> You'd think people would be able to find another pic outside of the less than dozen that are circulated by the media. You are a drug war bitch just by linking that shit, maybe one day you will understand that you're shooting yourself in the foot.


that photo circulated by the media is an accurate representation, by my estimation.
seen enough people go down that road.
so i say to you, keep tweaking till the wheels fall off... cause they will fall off eventualy.


----------



## gogrow (Dec 19, 2010)

tinyTURTLE said:


> that photo circulated by the media is an accurate representation, by my estimation.
> seen enough people go down that road.
> so i say to you, keep tweaking till the wheels fall off... cause they will fall off eventualy.


google "desoxyn", what its prescribed for, and for what ages it's approved for  

but I do agree with you to an extent. I dont necessarily understand why, but something about things being illegal and procured/manufactured illegally seems to have alot to do with addiction as we know it. Like I'm sure you've heard before, there is a big difference between "use" and "abuse".... another reason why I'm a proponent of legalizing all drugs..... there's no such thing as a 'drug problem', only a 'money problem'


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Dec 19, 2010)

gogrow said:


> google "desoxyn", what its prescribed for, and for what ages it's approved for
> 
> but I do agree with you to an extent. I dont necessarily understand why, but something about things being illegal and procured/manufactured illegally seems to have alot to do with addiction as we know it. Like I'm sure you've heard before, there is a big difference between "use" and "abuse".... another reason why I'm a proponent of legalizing all drugs..... there's no such thing as a 'drug problem', only a 'money problem'


there's also the fact that meth abuse causes permanent mental dissorders, let's not forget that.
even short term use often results in some emotional response issues.
i've experience that bit first hand (lived with a meth dealer in 2001/2002).


----------



## gogrow (Dec 19, 2010)

tinyTURTLE said:


> there's also the fact that meth abuse causes permanent mental dissorders, let's not forget that.
> even short term use often results in some emotional response issues.
> i've experience that bit first hand (lived with a meth dealer in 2001/2002).


"short term" meaning a first/few time user that does it...... for 4days straight?


----------



## freakishlyyellow (Dec 19, 2010)

hahaha isnt that the truth then ur boss would tell u to get the fuck outta there , u bees twacked out son


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 19, 2010)

[video=youtube;YWMhrGf2ylw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWMhrGf2ylw[/video]


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Dec 19, 2010)

Japanfreak said:


> What part of "drug war propaganda" don't you guys get?
> 
> Your minds are controlled by the selection that you are shown which although is true only represents a slice of reality. I live in Japan which is the meth capital of the world more or less. We don't have many people here like they show in those videos you're talking about. So if you are an intelligent person you should be asking yourself why that is.
> 
> A lot of people really need to take the pill and realize that they are their fighting themselves.


what?? i'll say it again..would never touch it..seen it fuk my friends faces up..seen it fuk their lives up..seen it all over the new's and how it makes people look like complete shit..not for me..ill stick with weed and beer


----------



## Swag (Dec 19, 2010)

Japanfreak said:


> You'd think people would be able to find another pic outside of the less than dozen that are circulated by the media. You are a drug war bitch just by linking that shit, maybe one day you will understand that you're shooting yourself in the foot.


 View attachment 1334367? (Ten Characters)


----------



## ValleGrown (Dec 19, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> thats just what an addict looks like, ever seen a before an after of an alcoholic, or even non drugs can do things like that, exapmle stress. ever seen a before and after pic of a US president... if you give your life to a substance its bound to be terrible, but a hit here and there of some meth will not cause you to look like those people..



Are you Fucking Kidding me. You have got to be the dumbest mother fucker alive. I'm telling you what man if it were up to me id give your daughter a hit of meth and let her decide you fuckin piece of shit. How is in the he'll can you say meth is ok here and there. Fuck man more power to ya. Soak up all the meth you can bro. The sooner the better in your case it seems.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 19, 2010)

ValleGrown said:


> Are you Fucking Kidding me. You have got to be the dumbest mother fucker alive. I'm telling you what man if it were up to me id give your daughter a hit of meth and let her decide you fuckin piece of shit. How is in the he'll can you say meth is ok here and there. Fuck man more power to ya. Soak up all the meth you can bro. The sooner the better in your case it seems.


No fair! I want to be the one who gets his daughter addicted to Meth! Stop hogging all the action ya big jerk!


----------



## ValleGrown (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey that's why you fuckin live in japan dude. You live in an over crouded part of the earth where filth is bred on a daily bases you sick fuck. "oh I just think you need to take the pill" dude I would rape you silly If you said that to my face. Fuck you in the ass in front off your one child you stupid fuck. Quit fighting for a substance that ruined and continues to ruin peoples lives everyday. Japan...pfft you are a pathetic little bug on this earth. Get squashed out of exisitance man.


----------



## ValleGrown (Dec 19, 2010)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> No fair! I want to be the one who gets his daughter addicted to Meth! Stop hogging all the action ya big jerk!


Only cuz you are so sexy


----------



## gogrow (Dec 19, 2010)

ValleGrown said:


> Hey that's why you fuckin live in japan dude. You live in an over crouded part of the earth where filth is bred on a daily bases you sick fuck. "oh I just think you need to take the pill" dude I would rape you silly If you said that to my face. Fuck you in the ass in front off your one child you stupid fuck. Quit fighting for a substance that ruined and continues to ruin peoples lives everyday. Japan...pfft you are a pathetic little bug on this earth. Get squashed out of exisitance man.


I was gonna just give you an infraction for the previous post, but this takes the cake.... we dont need this kind of bullshit around here.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 19, 2010)

I didn't even think you give out infractions or bans anymore GG. O.O


----------



## gogrow (Dec 19, 2010)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I didn't even think you give out infractions or bans anymore GG. O.O


tis a rather rare occurrence these days, but it does happen.


----------



## The Ruiner (Dec 19, 2010)

"my dealer used to keep his stash up his ass. we used to follow him around his house cause he always walked around naked"

A dude I worked with for a week told me this...he was a total addict, and moron. Decent person, but the drugs really fucked this young guy up...but in reality drugs dont suck, people do.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 19, 2010)

`Twas brillig, and the slithy toves. Did gyre and gimble in the wabe.

I can give a translation if neccesary.


----------



## The Ruiner (Dec 19, 2010)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> `Twas brillig, and the slithy toves. Did gyre and gimble in the wabe.
> 
> I can give a translation if neccesary.


I tried figuring this out...but I think a translation would be most helpful to the coherent.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 19, 2010)

It was afternoon, and the slimy lizards did claw and bore holes in the mountainside.

That's actually a near perfect translation of the first verse of Lewis Carrol's 'The Jabberwocky' poem.


----------



## The Ruiner (Dec 19, 2010)

Guess I needed some meth to figure that out...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 19, 2010)

Opium. 

Lewis Carrol was an Opium addict and died of an overdose before he could finish revising that book.


----------



## The Ruiner (Dec 19, 2010)

speedball...even better


----------



## Jiggaboo Taylor (Dec 19, 2010)

gogrow said:


> I was gonna just give you an infraction for the previous post, but this takes the cake.... we dont need this kind of bullshit around here.


 VALLEGROWN would like to extend his apologies to this forum. He gets riled up sometimes. We sincerely apologize. -JT


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 19, 2010)

Clone Account?!?


----------



## gogrow (Dec 19, 2010)

he's got 7days to cool down


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Dec 19, 2010)

Coffee and Pot, the neurotics speedball 

Peace


----------



## Jiggaboo Taylor (Dec 19, 2010)

No a homie lol. Sorry guys for his insolence.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 19, 2010)

That whole 'cool down' thing doesn't work. I should know. More like stew while the anger sharks are swimming in your head as you nurse your wounded pride. O.O


----------



## Jiggaboo Taylor (Dec 19, 2010)

Lol he'll be ok.


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 19, 2010)

tinyTURTLE said:


> that photo circulated by the media is an accurate representation, by my estimation.
> seen enough people go down that road.
> so i say to you, keep tweaking till the wheels fall off... cause they will fall off eventualy.


Accurate by your estimation? Say that again with a straight face.


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 19, 2010)

ANC said:


> I'm all for personal choice, but surely you can agree with me that there are bad choices, and once you are addicted there are much less choices.
> So, then am I then so evil for warning people about things, which in my opinion, will more than likely hurt them, possibly others, and maybe even me, in the long term?
> 
> I realy don't think there are amny people here who have quite the collection I have, careful what you accuse people of.
> ...


No man you aren't evil, just a fool for repeating drug war propaganda that also hurts the chances of pot becoming legal. And I'm careful, I haven't seen anything from you that says you aren't a fool yet.


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 19, 2010)

tinyTURTLE said:


> there's also the fact that meth abuse causes permanent mental dissorders, let's not forget that.


Not true. That is also drug war propaganda just like pot driving people crazy.


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 19, 2010)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> what?? i'll say it again..would never touch it..seen it fuk my friends faces up..seen it fuk their lives up..seen it all over the new's and how it makes people look like complete shit..not for me..ill stick with weed and beer


Wow you saw shit all over the news? It must be true. Look guy I don't give a shit what drugs you choose to do, that's your choice. Your friend fucked up their own lives, not the meth. Even without the meth I bet their lives would be fucked up right now, probably another drug. Some people just really want to fuck up their lives regardless.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 19, 2010)

Drive by everybody...take cover


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 19, 2010)

ValleGrown said:


> Are you Fucking Kidding me. You have got to be the dumbest mother fucker alive. I'm telling you what man if it were up to me id give your daughter a hit of meth and let her decide you fuckin piece of shit. How is in the he'll can you say meth is ok here and there. Fuck man more power to ya. Soak up all the meth you can bro. The sooner the better in your case it seems.


I'd bet your kids have a much greater chance of becoming junkies.


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 19, 2010)

ValleGrown said:


> Hey that's why you fuckin live in japan dude.


Come on man is this how you want to start, by predicting what course in life brought me to Japan and the best you come up with is meth? Meth is about 10 times as expensive here stupid.



ValleGrown said:


> You live in an over crouded part of the earth where filth is bred on a daily bases you sick fuck.


Yes, Japan is crowded, so is New York. Breeding filth? Now that's just racist. 



ValleGrown said:


> I would rape you silly If you said that to my face.


 No you wouldn't. Like everybody else in the world you would turn red in the face and bite your tongue, then go home and make up a story to tell your friends and I would forget your ass in a few seconds like all the other losers out there biting their tongues. 



ValleGrown said:


> Quit fighting for a substance that ruined and continues to ruin peoples lives everyday.


Myths and lies ruin people's lifes, a realistic education on drugs that tell the truth about them would help many more as well as them being legal. Assholes like you will never get it but that's ok because people like you only have the power to cry on the net. 



ValleGrown said:


> Japan...pfft you are a pathetic little bug on this earth. Get squashed out of exisitance man.


That too is not going to happen.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 19, 2010)

Are you sure you smoke weed?


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 19, 2010)

Why would you ask that?


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 19, 2010)

You seem...angry...at the world


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 19, 2010)

No I don't, that's all you there buddy. But I understand your desire, but you won't be free to think till you understand that you can't think and fulfill that desire at the same time.


----------



## The Ruiner (Dec 19, 2010)

Japanfreak said:


> No I don't, that's all you there buddy. But I understand your desire, but you won't be free to think till you understand that you can't think and fulfill that desire at the same time.


are you a J. Krishnamurti fan?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 19, 2010)

this thread is on speed.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 19, 2010)

Lol, oh boy. And what is my desire, exactly?


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 19, 2010)

I haven't read him.


----------



## The Ruiner (Dec 19, 2010)

Japanfreak said:


> I haven't read him.


you might really enjoy.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 19, 2010)

Well this bombastic fellow here has led this entire thread down quite the ostentatious path wouldn't you all say?


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 19, 2010)

Its him against the world and no ones listening. I grew outa that stage at 15

Bombtastic..lol


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 19, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> Lol, oh boy. And what is my desire, exactly?


Your desire is about social position and acceptance, the ego, it blocks your mind, makes you say stupid shit like "you hate the world." If you ever wish to have a real conversation you can though.


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 19, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> Its him against the world and no ones listening. I grew outa that stage at 15
> 
> Bombtastic..lol


Again, completely off but it's cute that you think you have an idea. Perhaps we should throw in some fear to your mix of emotions.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 19, 2010)

..my ego went with the acid, 10 years ago. Got anything else?


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 19, 2010)

Went with the acid? Clever. No man your ego is in the driver's seat, mind in the back, might never come out.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 19, 2010)

I hate having to point this out, ALL THE TIME, but you guys are using ego in the sense of the Superego, and most of the time when people talk about an ego, they mean a persons ID.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 19, 2010)

Japanfreak said:


> Again, completely off but it's cute that you think you have an idea. Perhaps we should throw in some fear to your mix of emotions.


Emotion is what you've been spewing the past few weeks here. Here, i got a quote for you. "Dont wear you wishbone where your backbone outa be"


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the +rep.


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 19, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> Emotion is what you've been spewing the past few weeks here. Here, i got a quote for you. "Dont wear you wishbone where your backbone outa be"


You guys haven't seen any emotion from me actually. I know it's hard on you, and I know you are worried a little. I suggest you stick talking to people who think you are clever, it's much easier on your ego and you'll have a safe time.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 19, 2010)

You're my kinda guy JF, you stick by what you believe in, but condescension is not the way to go.  I'm for the most part on your side of the Meth discussion.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 19, 2010)

Japanfreak said:


> Went with the acid? Clever. No man your ego is in the driver's seat, mind in the back, might never come out.


Your use of adjectives shows your inability to come up with a good comeback. And yes, LSD is an ego buster. Your inability to take in other peoples opinion is a problem, kid.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 19, 2010)

Japanfreak said:


> You guys haven't seen any emotion from me actually. I know it's hard on you, and I know you are worried a little. I suggest you stick talking to people who think you are clever, it's much easier on your ego and you'll have a safe time.


I havent seen any emotion from you yet?! damn yea i am scared. *looks behind his shoulder*


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 19, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> Your use of adjectives shows your inability to come up with a good comeback. And yes, LSD is an ego buster. Your inability to take in other peoples opinion is a problem, kid.


The only opinion you offered was so stupid nobody can take it seriously, you don't take it seriously yourself.


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 19, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> I havent seen any emotion from you yet?! damn yea i am scared. *looks behind his shoulder*


Most of your posts scream fear, but not physical fear.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 19, 2010)

And those 2 posts take the cake..my "ego" thinks your bat shit crazy.
Have a good night, and in the future if you read somthing you dont like, please, dont hurt yourself


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 19, 2010)

You are talking to your friends, not me.


----------



## KillerBudz1 (Dec 19, 2010)

Your both being EGOTISTICLE, get over it and get along. Seriously

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C24NEKrilp4


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 19, 2010)

It's a shame that people are so willing to hurt their fellow man, and by being good little drug war bitches, by repeating the lies that the government puts out there to control, they are hurting their peers.


----------



## high|hgih (Dec 19, 2010)

> Well, I am starting to see your fear of DMT now. As the material looks like meth I guess... And you have experience of meth heads.
> However water looks like vodka, is administered in the same way, yet has very diffirent effects. (none)
> 
> A good way of checking a substance on the good/bad list is to check for religious movements useing it.
> There are DMT churches, Rastas use weed, red indians use cacti (mescaline), many cultures have religious use of mushrooms, but I have yet to see a crack or meth church.


 Ever think there isn't a meth church because of people like you? Meth got a really bad rat, I have done it a couple times.. it was nothing crazy honestly.. I mean I was up for about 3 days, it wasn't intense until that 3 days of no sleep.. Nothing scared me though or would have made me go insane... I kind of just talked to fast, and watched walls melt and people were walking on the walls, that was from sleep deprivation.. Meth is just like out of whack speed.. It wouldn't be such a big deal if people didn't make it such a big deal. Plus its just the drug, people will suck dicks for meth, I don't think any religious church would support that.. And if they had free meth laying out, some crazy meth head would steal it all.. If it was a church of TRUSTED meth users.. Hell if america had an LSD church that was open to public, there would still be selfish snobs who went there wouldn't there? Some scavengers would take all your LSD and more, just so they can have it all and you can't.. Those cultures are based around trusting each other, we can't do that here.. If some church opened in tibet or something for meth, and all monks went and did prayer while under the influence of meth, it wouldn't be viewed as bad by them.. Plus going through those sketch speed dealers would put me on the edge too.


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 19, 2010)

What about a chocolate milk church.


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Dec 19, 2010)

Japanfreak said:


> Not true. That is also drug war propaganda just like pot driving people crazy.


not propaganda, little buddy. seen it and experienced it.


----------



## high|hgih (Dec 19, 2010)

> What about a chocolate milk church.


Id do that


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 19, 2010)

tinyTURTLE said:


> not propaganda, little buddy. seen it and experienced it.


If you know anybody who was crazy after meth you knew somebody who was crazy before meth.


[FONT=arial, helvetica]"For those who still remain unconvinced as a result of this clarification, we can look to Japan for answers. They invented meth in 1919 and endured an epidemic of abuse during the post-war American Occupation the likes of which this country will hopefully never have to experience. Like most of the major combatants in World War II, the Japanese pumped amphetamines down the throats of soldiers and industrial workers. At the end of the war, huge stockpiles were found in cities all over the country. The quantity of the drug was exceeded only by the quality. Unlike the present day American meth - manufactured in clandestine labs with shortcut recipes and then laced with adulterants - the Japanese counterpart was synthesized in government facilities under the strictest quality controls. With the exception of Korean and Taiwanese free base, more commonly known as "Ice", it is probably the most potent meth ever produced.[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica]
[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica]More importantly, the subsequent research on the drug, like their meth, was untainted by politics. A thirty-year timeframe along with huge cross sections of research on sub-populations make for ideal longitudinal studies, the consensus of which was: that in cases where permanent schizophrenia and psychoses has been attributed to addiction, it appears that the underlying ailment was either latent or had existed all along and the meth use had simply exacerbated the symptoms to a degree where it could be finally diagnosed."


But again, I understand that people will blame meth because they have been told they can. The government makes the same claims that weed will drive you crazy, and indeed people with [/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica] schizophrenia shouldn't smoke weed. [/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica]
[/FONT]


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 19, 2010)

> Methamphetamine (METH) causes irreversible damage to brain cells leading to neurological and psychiatric abnormalities. However, the mechanisms underlying life-threatening effects of acute METH intoxication remain unclear. Indeed, most of the hypotheses focused on intra-neuronal events, such as dopamine oxidation, oxidative stress and excitotoxicity. Yet, recent reports suggested that glia may contribute to METH-induced neuropathology. In the present study, we investigated the hippocampal dysfunction induced by an acute high dose of METH (30 mg/kg; intraperitoneal injection), focusing on the inflammatory process and changes in several neuronal structural proteins. For that, 3-month-old male wild-type C57BL/6J mice were killed at different time-points post-METH. We observed that METH caused an inflammatory response characterized by astrocytic and microglia reactivity, and tumor necrosis factor (TNF) system alterations. Indeed, glial fibrillary acidic protein (GFAP) and CD11b immunoreactivity were upregulated, likewise TNF-&#945; and TNF receptor 1 protein levels. Furthermore, the effect of METH on hippocampal neurons was also investigated, and we observed a downregulation in beta III tubulin expression. To clarify the possible neuronal dysfunction induced by METH, several neuronal proteins were analysed. Syntaxin-1, calbindin D28k and tau protein levels were downregulated, whereas synaptophysin was upregulated. We also evaluated whether an anti-inflammatory drug could prevent or diminish METH-induced neuroinflammation, and we concluded that indomethacin (10 mg/kg; i.p.) prevented METH-induced glia activation and both TNF system and beta III tubulin alterations. In conclusion, we demonstrated that METH triggers an inflammatory process and leads to neuronal dysfunction in the hippocampus, which can be prevented by an anti-inflammatory treatment.


thingy i found , done in portugal this year


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 19, 2010)

You are stupid if you dont think certain drugs in mass amounts will make one crazy..really stupid. ive seen it first hand, i didnt get it from some article off the internet lol.
Ever heard of sid barret?


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 19, 2010)

And do you understand what they are saying? It's another shot the mouse's brain full of drugs study right?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 19, 2010)

Meth does not cause irreversible brain damage. That's like saying driving a car causes broken bones. You can drive a car, and you may crash, and your bones may break, but it was you faul for misusing the the car. Eh.... I grow weary of this discussion, again.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 19, 2010)

In conclusion, we demonstrated that METH triggers an inflammatory process and leads to neuronal dysfunction in the hippocampus, which can be prevented by an anti-inflammatory treatment.

thats what there saying that take some inflamitory drugs and meth is perfectly safe,* SAFE, *if your a mouse at least


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 19, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> You are stupid if you dont think certain drugs in mass amounts will make one crazy..really stupid. ive seen it first hand, i didnt get it from some article off the internet lol.
> Ever heard of sid barret?


I've heard of Syd Barret.  He had mental issues even as a child.  Drugs may be a catalyst but they aren't the underlying issue.


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 19, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> You are stupid if you dont think certain drugs in mass amounts will make one crazy..really stupid. ive seen it first hand, i didnt get it from some article off the internet lol.


Like I said, if you know somebody who was crazy after drugs they were crazy before them. You can argue with science if you like, you can call me stupid if you like, doesn't change reality. The reality is you have crazy people around you, inbreeding would be a better choice than drugs if you're looking for the cause.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 19, 2010)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Meth does not cause irreversible brain damage. That's like saying driving a car causes broken bones. You can drive a car, and you may crash, and your bones may break, but it was you faul for misusing the the car. Eh.... I grow weary of this discussion, again.


you argue with scientist who are saying that brain damage caused by meth (*that does exist according to science*) is easily avoided in mice with some inflamatory drugs, i dont see the point


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 19, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> In conclusion, we demonstrated that METH triggers an inflammatory process and leads to neuronal dysfunction in the hippocampus, which can be prevented by an anti-inflammatory treatment.
> 
> thats what there saying that take some inflamitory drugs and meth is perfectly safe,* SAFE, *if your a mouse at least


But they are shooting drugs into the animal's brains right?


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 19, 2010)

So, your telling me, if you took LSD for 5 years straight, everyday, You would not go crazy? Keep in mind everyday youd have to double the dose


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 19, 2010)

Japanfreak said:


> But they are shooting drugs into the animal's brains right?


no not the brain look up intraperitoneal injection


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Dec 19, 2010)

fuck meth. that shit sucks!


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 19, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> So, your telling me, if you took LSD for 5 years straight, everyday, You would not go crazy? Keep in mind everyday youd have to double the dose


ask ken keasy, im not saying it cant happen, but that guy took way to much acid on a regular basis


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 19, 2010)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> I've heard of Syd Barret.  He had mental issues even as a child.  Drugs may be a catalyst but they aren't the underlying issue.


I've read many things on sid barret and never once heard that. Could you provide me with a link?


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 19, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> So, your telling me, if you took LSD for 5 years straight, everyday, You would not go crazy? Keep in mind everyday youd have to double the dose


There is evidence that underlying mental disorders, such as schizophrenia, can be "activated" by LSD use. Therefore people with any history of mental illness should avoid LSD.
However, when used clinically in the 1960's, psychiatrist Dr. Sidney Cohen surveyed a sample of 5000 individuals who had taken LSD twenty-five thousand times. He found an average of 1.8 psychotic episodes per thousand ingestions, 1.2 attempted suicides, and 0.4 completed suicides. "Considering the enormous scope of the psychic responses it induces," he concluded, "LSD is an astonishingly safe drug."


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 19, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> you argue with scientist who are saying that brain damage caused by meth (*that does exist according to science*) is easily avoided in mice with some inflamatory drugs, i dont see the point


Ummm.... Yes. That's correct sir.  My point of view, is that the dumbass misusing the drug caused the brain damage. That's just me.


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 19, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> no not the brain look up intraperitoneal injection


Like I'm ever going to need to know what the fuck that is, here's an idea you look it up and just tell me instead.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 19, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> I've read many things on sid barret and never once heard that. Could you provide me with a link?


No. I'm sorry. I don't have any link to Sid Barrets mental history.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 19, 2010)

its how they inject lab rats its basically at the oposite end of the fuckin mouse







knowlegde is power lol

by the way you needed to know what the fuck it was right then smart guy cause you would have read it an known what it was, then you could have avoided further wasting my time while im helping your case proving meth is not as dangerous as they say.

by the way everyone its being tested in portugal because its legal there now!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 19, 2010)

Japanfreak said:


> There is evidence that underlying mental disorders, such as schizophrenia, can be "activated" by LSD use. Therefore people with any history of mental illness should avoid LSD.
> However, when used clinically in the 1960's, psychiatrist Dr. Sidney Cohen surveyed a sample of 5000 individuals who had taken LSD twenty-five thousand times. He found an average of 1.8 psychotic episodes per thousand ingestions, 1.2 attempted suicides, and 0.4 completed suicides. "Considering the enormous scope of the psychic responses it induces," he concluded, "LSD is an astonishingly safe drug."


Ok buddy. You go do meth for a couple years or dose for a couple years straight and come talk to me after.
Do you believe everything you read?


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 19, 2010)

again though mice are not perfect anolog, I KNOW THAT did you know splenda causes cancer in mice but suposedly not in people.... i thought thats why they were using the mice in the first place hmmmm


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 19, 2010)

Don't be an idiot, you could have just answered the question instead of bragging about your google powers.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 19, 2010)

splenda kills more mice than meth lol would be a funny pro meth comercial


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 19, 2010)

Japanfreak said:


> Don't be an idiot, you could have just answered the question instead of bragging about your google powers.


idiots can work google why couldnt you


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 19, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> Ok buddy. You go do meth for a couple years or dose for a couple years straight and come talk to me after.


I already did meth for more than a couple of years. Sorry guy, I know you really want to believe that what you were told wasn't just more drug war propaganda but that's what it is.


----------



## Swag (Dec 19, 2010)

Post #273 (EDIT) 275 on "5 min meth" thread


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 19, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> idiots can work google why couldnt you


Because I can get them to be my google bitch.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 19, 2010)

that mouse dont look happy, thats like in trainspotting when what his face shot up into his dick hahahaha


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 19, 2010)

Japanfreak said:


> I already did meth for more than a couple of years. Sorry guy, I know you really want to believe that what you were told wasn't just more drug war propaganda but that's what it is.


LOL, ok wow that totally just proved everything ive been saying today. Thanks for that tid bit of info.

Ive seen it first hand though my eyes. and now ive seen it over the internet. 

Remeber when you said "your talkin to your friends, not me" Your fuckin crazy hahaha


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes, your statements are all about putting on a show and very little to do with thought. 

Your fear can be smelled from here

I love the way you talk though, "first hand through my eyes." That's the fear I'm talking about by the way.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 19, 2010)

Can you prove my point alittle more please?


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 19, 2010)

When a person is faced with the idea that what they want to believe (in your case probably that your friends or loved ones were not deeply flawed before they ever did drugs) is not true they will often retreat into insults and putting on shows for people they believe are their friends. Mojo points are the on-line equivalent of high fives for the slow.


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 19, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> Are you sure you smoke weed?


Here are some shots of my gardens, want to put up some of yours?


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 19, 2010)

Yes my loved ones and friends are all crazy. My mom and dad both smoke meth and are crazy, because they were crazy before. care to enlighten me some more with your o-so deep words? Now i dont have to pay for a physactrist!


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 19, 2010)

Blame the drug man, blaming works well for people when they surround themselves with like minded people


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 19, 2010)

Japanfreak said:


> Here are some shots of my gardens, want to put up some of yours?


 No, i dont post pictures of my grow on the internet. plus i dont even have one going at the moment
Care to explain why those pictures are from ICMAG?


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 19, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> No, i dont post pictures of my grow on the internet. plus i dont even have one going at the moment


 No surprise there. 



Johnny Retro said:


> Care to explain why those pictures are from ICMAG?


At the moment I don't think I care to explain, but if you ask me latter I might care then.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 19, 2010)

o boy, you got me there  << am a i kewl now?


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 19, 2010)

You're not what I would call cool. Drug war bitches are not my kind of cool.

From Websters

Drug War Bitch : Person who knowingly or unknowingly repeats drug war propaganda thus hurting their fellow man.


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 19, 2010)

I didnt ask if i was cool, i asked if i was kewl. Jeez, learn to read


----------



## mescalinebandit420 (Dec 19, 2010)

ahhhhhh retro caught ur gay ass. hahaha. everyone just start ignoring this clownshoe cause he will nevee stop. us stoners and trippers have to sleep and rest our minds for better things. they deserve no further attention.


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 19, 2010)

What's the matter boo? Nobody cared what you had to say?


----------



## Daath (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 19, 2010)

Daath said:


>


nice hahahahaha


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 19, 2010)

more meth please.


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 19, 2010)

That's cute, you think you are arguing with science and facts.


----------



## Daath (Dec 19, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> more meth please.







































Yummy.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 19, 2010)

Started by fdd2blk, 12-17-2010 02:16 AM

Replies: 295
Views: 3,437

2 days and that much attention lol


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 19, 2010)

Daath said:


> Yummy.


You are a happy drug war bitch. It's ok, I forgive you because you know not what you do.

A lot of the people in those pics don't seek the help they need because of people like you. You are part of the problem.

Remember people, part of the war on drugs is the production of junkies through miss information and public shaming by happy drug war bitches.


----------



## Daath (Dec 19, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> Started by fdd2blk, 12-17-2010 02:16 AM
> 
> Replies: 295
> Views: 3,437
> ...




Heheh, yeah. I don't even know why I bothered to post again. Meh.


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 19, 2010)

Because you are brain washed and don't realize it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 19, 2010)

Daath said:


> Yummy.




the size of your pics proves a lot.


----------



## Daath (Dec 19, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> the size of your pics proves a lot.


LoL! Not like my junk, right? I just found them interesting. I do LOVE the meth!


----------



## Daath (Dec 19, 2010)

You know, by the looks of this thread, meth IS the most popular thing on this forum. Go figure...


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 19, 2010)

That and "Is my plant a hermie?" threads.


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Dec 19, 2010)

I think its hilarious because of that "guess the chemical" I immeadiately checked the address of the photos.

{Peace


----------



## wannaquickee (Dec 19, 2010)

all i have to say is yuck. ive done alot of different drugs and ya know ya i had alot of fun but it really wasnt worth it.

honestly i think this really does give mj a bad name, shit like this. because they always said its a gate way drug and look this just goes to prove it and not help the cause to legalize /shrugs


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 19, 2010)

i tried DMT once and said, "this isn't so bad, anyone got any meth?"


----------



## wannaquickee (Dec 20, 2010)

whatever floats your boat i guess. be safe


----------



## ANC (Dec 20, 2010)

Lol, you must have been shocked to find unlike the DMT, you were not stone sober afterwards.


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Dec 20, 2010)

Japanfreak said:


> Because you are brain washed and don't realize it.


the opinion of a tweaker is like the opinion of a cow. moo.
it doesn't matter.


----------



## ANC (Dec 20, 2010)

That is not necesarily true, and he may well be part of the group of people who can handle this substance without issues.
It certainly gets easier when you at least hit middleclass employment... gees there was a time I'd get way pissed if my business flights landed late cause it would mean I'd have to go to the ghetto's after dark to score.
Luckily my treat was crack, which makes you fiend a little less than this stuff.

But I digress, what I wanted to point out was an interesting video I saw recently about animals and drugs... It turns out on some islands with monkey populations, they learned to steal drinks from tourists. The thing that struck me, was that the percentages of monkeys who a) drank a little, and then go on with their day,b) those who avoid alcochol and c) those who only drank alcohol, matched that of the human population almost exactly, pointing to a potential genetic predisposition.


----------



## Sgt. Floyd (Dec 20, 2010)

ANC said:


> That is not necesarily true, and he may well be part of the group of people who can handle this substance without issues.
> It certainly gets easier when you at least hit middleclass employment... gees there was a time I'd get way pissed if my business flights landed late cause it would mean I'd have to go to the ghetto's after dark to score.
> Luckily my treat was crack, which makes you fiend a little less than this stuff.
> 
> But I digress, what I wanted to point out was an interesting video I saw recently about animals and drugs... It turns out on some islands with monkey populations, they learned to steal drinks from tourists. The thing that struck me, was that the percentages of monkeys who a) drank a little, and then go on with their day,b) those who avoid alcochol and c) those who only drank alcohol, matched that of the human population almost exactly, pointing to a potential genetic predisposition.


 And it's funny to watch monkeys get hammered.
[video=youtube;pSm7BcQHWXk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSm7BcQHWXk[/video]


----------



## KindGrower (Dec 24, 2010)

ANC said:


> That is not necesarily true, and he may well be part of the group of people who can handle this substance without issues.
> It certainly gets easier when you at least hit middleclass employment... gees there was a time I'd get way pissed if my business flights landed late cause it would mean I'd have to go to the ghetto's after dark to score.
> Luckily my treat was crack, which makes you fiend a little less than this stuff.
> 
> But I digress, what I wanted to point out was an interesting video I saw recently about animals and drugs... It turns out on some islands with monkey populations, they learned to steal drinks from tourists. The thing that struck me, was that the percentages of monkeys who a) drank a little, and then go on with their day,b) those who avoid alcochol and c) those who only drank alcohol, matched that of the human population almost exactly, pointing to a potential genetic predisposition.


Haha good stuff.....for sure humans are not the only ones who like to have a change of mind. I saw a show on Animal Planet about some Lemurs in Madagascar that would mess with centipedes to piss them off where they would secrete there defense mechanism which happened to be something that contained a large amount of cyanide I believe and the lemurs would get completely wasted off of it. Don't quote me on what the actual chemical was but I'm pretty sure the main thing was cyanide. Funny shit ha!


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 24, 2010)

wannaquickee said:


> all i have to say is yuck. ive done alot of different drugs and ya know ya i had alot of fun but it really wasnt worth it.
> 
> honestly i think this really does give mj a bad name, shit like this. because they always said its a gate way drug and look this just goes to prove it and not help the cause to legalize /shrugs


Wait, let me get this straight. You tried meth, and decided to stop and stick to MJ and you think this gives MJ a bad name? Wow, that makes no sense to me. It's truth that counts man. I've known a lot of people who did meth, very few who still do.


----------



## ANC (Dec 24, 2010)

smokeing is a gateway action, so is drinking self prescribed pills, or injecting yourself, not the substance....


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 24, 2010)

KindGrower said:


> Haha good stuff.....for sure humans are not the only ones who like to have a change of mind. I saw a show on Animal Planet about some Lemurs in Madagascar that would mess with centipedes to piss them off where they would secrete there defense mechanism which happened to be something that contained a large amount of cyanide I believe and the lemurs would get completely wasted off of it. Don't quote me on what the actual chemical was but I'm pretty sure the main thing was cyanide. Funny shit ha!


yeah i saw that before. it was funny as hell, the lemurs were faded as shit haha. the look in their eyes reminded me of myself.


----------



## Top5 (Dec 25, 2010)

Daath said:


> Because that's what we do!


you make me sick! pots one thing cuz its natural but meth is just a killer. not cool -rep i would never premote meth shame on you.


----------



## palerider (Dec 25, 2010)

I think meth is great, its darwinism at its finest.....keep on improving the gene pool by killing yourselves with that poison, your creating a better world for the rest of us.


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 25, 2010)

Very few people die of meth. I love idiots talking about Darwin.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 25, 2010)

i thought we went over this already.

someone scored.


----------



## palerider (Dec 25, 2010)

I think you should start up with the meth Japanfreak, it really is a good thing.....


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 25, 2010)

I think you should start thinking.


----------



## palerider (Dec 25, 2010)

I think you should pull your head out of your ass....meth kills, one of my best friends in the world started taking that shit. One year and two months later he had lost his buisness, his family and his home. He then began stealing to support himself and his habit, two months ago he hung himself in his basement...but I believe he died the moment he took his first hit of that garbage because the dude we found in that basement with his eyes bulged out of his head and rotted out teeth and track marks from ass to elbow, was not the dude that I grew up with. Meth has taken a hold of the place where I grew up and completeley destroyed it in the space of a few years so no I have no kind words for people that wish to promote it as no big fucking deal. Would you give it to your kids? I think you should start thinking.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 25, 2010)

palerider said:


> I think you should pull your head out of your ass....meth kills, one of my best friends in the world started taking that shit. One year and two months later he had lost his buisness, his family and his home. He then began stealing to support himself and his habit, two months ago he hung himself in his basement...but I believe he died the moment he took his first hit of that garbage because the dude we found in that basement with his eyes bulged out of his head and rotted out teeth and track marks from ass to elbow, was not the dude that I grew up with. Meth has taken a hold of the place where I grew up and completeley destroyed it in the space of a few years so no I have no kind words for people that wish to promote it as no big fucking deal. Would you give it to your kids? I think you should start thinking.


it takes a certain type of person to inject meth into their arms. deep down in there, meth simply opened a door. 

meth doesn't kill people, people kill people.

i wouldn't give my kid a beer either. i hope that's not your "baseline".


----------



## palerider (Dec 26, 2010)

I know I'm being a bit of a cunt here, but can you seriously look in your heart of hearts and tell me that meth is a good thing? I don't know about the rest of the planet, but I work as an EMT and the meth heads in my neck of the woods are dropping like flies man....I wouldn't give my kid a beer either, but you know what? It is a lot easier to raise healthy happy children if you are ALIVE. I don't care if you want to do meth, go for it....just don't fucking tell me that it is a good thing okay. Plain and simple, if there was no meth my job would be alot less hectic. If you really want to discuss meth then lets discuss the reality of it because I don't think anyone that has really been there and seen an overdose with their own eyes would consider it no big deal.


----------



## KillerBudz1 (Dec 26, 2010)

palerider said:


> I know I'm being a bit of a cunt here, but can you seriously look in your heart of hearts and tell me that meth is a good thing? I don't know about the rest of the planet, but I work as an EMT and the meth heads in my neck of the woods are dropping like flies man....I wouldn't give my kid a beer either, but you know what? It is a lot easier to raise healthy happy children if you are ALIVE. I don't care if you want to do meth, go for it....just don't fucking tell me that it is a good thing okay. Plain and simple, if there was no meth my job would be alot less hectic. If you really want to discuss meth then lets discuss the reality of it because I don't think anyone that has really been there and seen an overdose with their own eyes would consider it no big deal.




Damn good post bro! Love it!

With all that said if you do choose to do meth please just have a controlling personality. Not a addictive


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 26, 2010)

palerider said:


> I know I'm being a bit of a cunt here, but can you seriously look in your heart of hearts and tell me that meth is a good thing? I don't know about the rest of the planet, but I work as an EMT and the meth heads in my neck of the woods are dropping like flies man....I wouldn't give my kid a beer either, but you know what? It is a lot easier to raise healthy happy children if you are ALIVE. I don't care if you want to do meth, go for it....just don't fucking tell me that it is a good thing okay. Plain and simple, if there was no meth my job would be alot less hectic. If you really want to discuss meth then lets discuss the reality of it because I don't think anyone that has really been there and seen an overdose with their own eyes would consider it no big deal.


lets look into what would cause someone to do meth in the first place. and then after trying it, what causes them to return?

i've been there and back so i know the answer.


----------



## PStanky (Dec 26, 2010)

thierself and thierself =)


----------



## Top5 (Dec 26, 2010)

Japanfreak said:


> Very few people die of meth. I love idiots talking about Darwin.


but the key word there is DIE lol how many have died from weed....0, stick to whats safe


----------



## Johnny Retro (Dec 26, 2010)

the 2 people that are defending meth, are the people that did meth..
lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 26, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> the 2 people that are defending meth, are the people that did meth..
> lol


i wouldn't say i'm "defending meth", i'm simply not blaming it for my own demons. i accept responsibility. it's how i got off it. 

good to see you can still laugh at it though.


----------



## PStanky (Dec 26, 2010)

hahaha riiiight! funny how that works huh. =)


----------



## palerider (Dec 26, 2010)

fdd2blk, good for you getting clean bro. I can tell from your last couple post that you at least have a little respect for the drug that we are talking about and that is a good thing. Meth has destroyed a lot of lives and hurt alot of people, it shouldn't be a surprise that some people get more than a little pissed when someone talks about it like it is a great thing to get into. You've obviously been there so I don't think you would want someone else to follow their demons down that rabbit hole based on something you've said, I don't think I could abide that myself. Peace and stick with the Mota!


----------



## Swag (Dec 26, 2010)

Some people can handle drugs that are addictive to the majority of the population as they can exert good self control. Many people cannot though and become mentally addicted to the pleasurable effects they derive from the substance. Substances can be neither good or bad imo as they don't have a conscious they are just tools, it is how we use them that determines our outcome with them. As fdd said Meth doesn't kill people, People kill people. Case in point, amphetamines are widely prescribed throughout the world, why is it that everyone isn't tweaking their minds out killing each other over pill bottles? It's because the majority of these people take these drugs as usually low doses prescribed to them and are not chasing a high just looking for a form of medicine. I doubt anyone stuck those needles in your friend's arm or forced him to smoke meth or snort a line, he chose to do it. That's the main problem with drug addicts they hid behind the drug saying it's the thing that caused them to be where they are and why they're so fucked up. When really it was their lack of self control and yearning of satisfaction and pleasure that drove them where they are.


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 26, 2010)

Johnny Retro said:


> the 2 people that are defending meth, are the people that did meth..
> lol


Who the fuck is defending it? It's a drug, doesn't need defending. God damn you say some stupid shit. I guess you would rather here facts about a drug from somebody who has never done it? lol.


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 26, 2010)

palerider said:


> fdd2blk, good for you getting clean bro. I can tell from your last couple post that you at least have a little respect for the drug that we are talking about and that is a good thing. Meth has destroyed a lot of lives and hurt alot of people, it shouldn't be a surprise that some people get more than a little pissed when someone talks about it like it is a great thing to get into. You've obviously been there so I don't think you would want someone else to follow their demons down that rabbit hole based on something you've said, I don't think I could abide that myself. Peace and stick with the Mota!


Think. It's a habit that grows on you.


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 26, 2010)

palerider said:


> I know I'm being a bit of a cunt here, but can you seriously look in your heart of hearts and tell me that meth is a good thing? I don't know about the rest of the planet, but I work as an EMT and the meth heads in my neck of the woods are dropping like flies man....I wouldn't give my kid a beer either, but you know what? It is a lot easier to raise healthy happy children if you are ALIVE. I don't care if you want to do meth, go for it....just don't fucking tell me that it is a good thing okay. Plain and simple, if there was no meth my job would be alot less hectic. If you really want to discuss meth then lets discuss the reality of it because I don't think anyone that has really been there and seen an overdose with their own eyes would consider it no big deal.


I don't believe a word of what you are saying. What part of the world do you live? Link me to some reports of meth users dropping like flies.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Dec 26, 2010)

Meth is bad MMKAY???

So, is it the meth that fucks you up physically and mentally or is it all that toxic chemical residue used to produce it?


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 26, 2010)

There's lot of false information about meth put out from the government.


----------



## palerider (Dec 26, 2010)

Missing the point of my posts dude, I know he did it to himself 100%, but that doesn't mean I'm going to go out and start doing meth now cuz I don't have those issues. I am as stable and healthy and happy as a guy could expect to be, but that doesn't mean I could start shooting meth every day and not expect to get addicted and fuck my life up because I was stable going into it. Come on now do you really believe that? Sure some people start because they have issues/demons that make them more suceptible to drug abuse, I'll give you that. I'm talking about the otherwise healthy well adjusted people that go out and run into fuckers that say 'oh no its okay you won't get hooked, its no big deal people kill people not meth blah blah blah blah blah' your logic is bull shit and if you don't believe me by all means go out and test that logic on yourself and let us all know in a year and two months how great your life is since you started abusing crystal meth.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 26, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> Meth is bad MMKAY???
> 
> So, is it the meth that fucks you up physically and mentally or is it all that toxic chemical residue used to produce it?


it's actually the lack of proper nourishment and fluids that does a lot of it. a lot of today's meth is actually pretty clean.


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 26, 2010)

Kind of like I couldn't drink down a few bottles of vodka every day and not expect it to be healthy. Common sense, wonderful thing.


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 26, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> it's actually the lack of proper nourishment and fluids that does a lot of it. a lot of today's meth is actually pretty clean.


exactly! Would think that people didn't get the chemical reaction thing, like nobody has done it in school or something.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 26, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> it's actually the lack of proper nourishment and fluids that does a lot of it. a lot of today's meth is actually pretty clean.


LOL It's a holiday miracle! He's 100% correct!

Just playin'.  You know I love you. 

It's the lack of even the simplest form of self maintenance that kills a person on meth. Self-neglect plain and simple.


----------



## tinyTURTLE (Dec 26, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> it's actually the lack of proper nourishment and fluids that does a lot of it. a lot of today's meth is actually pretty clean.


lysol is clean... smoke some of that.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 26, 2010)

tinyTURTLE said:


> lysol is clean... smoke some of that.


Does Benzalkonium chloride cause...


increased energy and alertness
decreased need for sleep
euphoria
increased sexuality
??????


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 26, 2010)

tinyTURTLE said:


> lysol is clean... smoke some of that.



i never smoked meth, why would i smoke lysol?


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 26, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i never smoked meth, why would i smoke lysol?


Did it hurt your nose?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 26, 2010)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Did it hurt your nose?


that was the best part. lol 

the burn and then the drip. 

yummy

gotta love it.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 26, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> that was the best part. lol
> 
> the burn and then the drip.
> 
> ...


Burns so good eh?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 26, 2010)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Burns so good eh?


so we thought.


----------



## Illumination (Dec 26, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i never smoked meth, why would i smoke lysol?



Neither have I ... have made it ....snorted....injected it...smeared it on the ladies genitalia and mine....and loved every minute of it...


The secret here kids is not to stay up for a month...EAT BATHE AND BRUSH YOUR TEETH

And as for all you with the "meth is evil" ideas....

IT IS PEOPLE LIKE YOU THAT MADE MARIJUANA AND ALL DRUGS ILLEGAL

You are why marijuana is still illegal...until you all change the mentality of any chemical or plant is evil things will never change

So if you like it the way it is stay the way you are and nothing will change

Now what did I put the iodine??

Namaste'


----------



## alan whittington (Dec 26, 2010)

theexpress said:


> its the crack heads you gotta watch out for here..... too many car antennas have gone missing lol.......


 when i saw this i had to post something. i was like... huh.. my car antenna went missing and i know i live in that kinda area. meth dope crack powder pot w-e it's all here.. and my stupid car antenna got tore off and bent.


----------



## ANC (Dec 26, 2010)

This is 2010, why are you still useing a piece of wire.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 26, 2010)

ANC said:


> This is 2010, why are you still useing a piece of wire.


Because it's cheap. LOL That would be my response if I was him.


----------



## PStanky (Dec 26, 2010)

dude you live in south africa hahaha 
you cant tell me they use something more "high-tech"
then wires for antennas!! =) hahaha


----------



## gogrow (Dec 26, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i wouldn't say i'm "defending meth", i'm simply not blaming it for my own demons. i accept responsibility. it's how i got off it.
> 
> good to see you can still laugh at it though.


it's really nice to see someone with an actual experience with the drug, NOT blaming the drug  

the drug becomes an escape from whatever demons one is running from.... exactly why we even have "pot junkies".... any drug can be a life ruiner when it is ABUSED.... at least to the outside pov that doesnt know the underlying issues that are killing the person, making them not give a shit and push things to the extremes.....

I'll say it again, meth is not a "bad drug"... hell, for the category it's in, real meth is like the champagne... its the "best" drug for its purpose, but much like other illicit drugs, it's good qualities are far overshadowed by the potential for bad without the right guidance.... i'm a firm believer in all drugs as medicines, we just need some better drs/dealers that actually gave a shit about people and would guide them toward growth/change..... 

thanks for trying to keep the thread civil/sensible even though you have reason to hate the drug...... also side note, hope you had a decent family day yesterday.... i know shit's been rough for both of us in our own ways lately.


----------



## Fazz (Dec 26, 2010)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> This whole forum is based around a substance that is addictive. Substances with harmful side effects is another story. I don't like to discrimate against a substance because it's 'innately' bad....



agreed .
I dont judge , clearly for educational purposes .


----------



## d.s.m. (Dec 26, 2010)

Illumination said:


> And as for all you with the "meth is evil" ideas....
> 
> IT IS PEOPLE LIKE YOU THAT MADE MARIJUANA AND ALL DRUGS ILLEGAL
> 
> You are why marijuana is still illegal...until you all change the mentality of any chemical or plant is evil things will never change


I just know what I've seen and experienced, and I'm fairly certain that my views on speed have done nothing to make marijuana illegal.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 26, 2010)

d.s.m. said:


> I just know what I've seen and experienced, and I'm fairly certain that my views on speed have done nothing to make marijuana illegal.


Well in all fairness it doesn't need to. Marijuana is already illegal.  But the misinformation does keep it illegal.


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 26, 2010)

The Cryptkeeper said:


> Did it hurt your nose?


Burns like a mother fucker


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 26, 2010)

alan whittington said:


> when i saw this i had to post something. i was like... huh.. my car antenna went missing and i know i live in that kinda area. meth dope crack powder pot w-e it's all here.. and my stupid car antenna got tore off and bent.


Dude it's a civic, get over it.


----------



## KillerBudz1 (Dec 26, 2010)

Japanfreak said:


> Dude it's a civic, get over it.




You bitch more than my gf pms ing


----------



## DarthD3vl (Dec 26, 2010)

meth will make you suck your own d*ck for more meth that your withholding from your self because you have a problem but you wont admit it because your to tired from never sleeping. thats why your teeth fall out from all that d**k in your mouth.... then some one will knock on the door and suprise you and you'll chomp that shit off, you'll have to then run d**kless to the hospital were they will give you pain killers and you'll die from speedballing.. moral of the story is dont do meth with out a designated d**k sucker on call


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2010)

alan whittington said:


> when i saw this i had to post something. i was like... huh.. my car antenna went missing and i know i live in that kinda area. meth dope crack powder pot w-e it's all here.. and my stupid car antenna got tore off and bent.


hell yeah hide the chore boy to... lol


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 27, 2010)

Just thought I would throw this in.Repost from another thread.
View attachment 1347407


----------



## oldecrowe (Dec 30, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i saw a show recently, one of those documentaries, on meth. they showed some dudes making meth in their garage. they were using a few 20 ounce soda bottles, some batteries and some sudafed. the cops said it was a new method that would yeild about as much as they start with and it only takes a few minutes. they said it could be found on the internet. they had a name for it, "single pot" or something. anyone ever try it?


Yes.

Got interested in the method when my dealer flipped her pretty blonde wig and we dumped one another. Other sources were, at best, unreliable.

I was just somewhat familiar with this extraction through a year of steady association with "Kim", who made it by "single-pot", or shake and bake extraction of the walatin D from Walgreens which i would supply for a cut....

She'd never let me watch her cook it so i could never put everything together in my mind in any reproducible form. So with an ugly 666lb monkey riding me pretty hard to "figure it out quick!" I researched. Not much dependable info on web and actually tons of misinformation. Finally though, through trial and error, explosions and fires I taught myself to make some of the cleanest crank I've ever put up my nose.

That being said in answer to the original question of the thread, I offer this cautionary statement:

METH BAD.
REAL BAD.
RUN WHILE YOU CAN!

LOL. Yup, I loved it so fucking much I gave it a couple years of my life, dropped out and pretty much gave up on everything else that had ever meant anything to me. But hey we are all different in how we react to stimuli and I can't blame the drug, only my choices. Enough.
IF.
I say IF a drug could be personified, Meth would surely be considered evil of the most insidious sort. For each amazing, euphoric effect, there are sevenfold prices to pay and finally 6months ago I managed to stop payment and decided to either die or get better. There is no temptation to relapse at all. I hate the shit and all it now represents to me just as much as i once loved it..
Wow, sorry to preach. Sure I've gone and pissed someone off, but I'll stand by what I've said.
Peace bro.


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Dec 30, 2010)

High Speed Chicken Feed.San Diego had the shit.2 rails and no sleep for 2 dayz.I use to love the shit.Now I cant stand myself on it.Maybe because the shit there shaking aint the shit that was blowing up Boat Labs in San Diego Bay.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 30, 2010)

boat labs FTW!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 30, 2010)

oldecrowe said:


> Yes.
> 
> Got interested in the method when my dealer flipped her pretty blonde wig and we dumped one another. Other sources were, at best, unreliable.
> 
> ...


thank you.


----------



## SCARHOLE (Dec 30, 2010)

Agreed. 

*Meth is EVIL!!* An will take your dream life away an leave you with a nightmare.
You crazy fucks still fucking with it have NO IDEA!!! But somday your life will be in shambles an youll understand. I was were you are years back.

If I cought my kids doing it I would* kill* the mother fucker who gave it to em an beat them into the hospital.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 30, 2010)

i haven't seen meth in over 7 years.


----------



## Daath (Dec 30, 2010)

Congratulations. It's been about 8 or 9 for me.


----------



## Daath (Dec 30, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> meth will make you suck your own d*ck for more meth that your withholding from your self because you have a problem but you wont admit it because your to tired from never sleeping. thats why your teeth fall out from all that d**k in your mouth.... then some one will knock on the door and suprise you and you'll chomp that shit off, you'll have to then run d**kless to the hospital were they will give you pain killers and you'll die from speedballing.. moral of the story is dont do meth with out a designated d**k sucker on call


Funniest shit ever. Repped.


----------



## Illumination (Dec 30, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i haven't seen meth in over 7 years.



congratulations...not easy...+rep

Namaste'


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 30, 2010)

Illumination said:


> congratulations...not easy...+rep
> 
> Namaste'


once it happens, it's actually really easy. that stuff is nasty. 

thank you for the kudos.


----------



## Illumination (Dec 30, 2010)

Daath said:


> Funniest shit ever. Repped.





Daath said:


> Congratulations. It's been about 8 or 9 for me.


and you as well daath....I still delve in an occasional 3 day chemically induced fuck fests bout twice a year...can't beat the orgasm enhancement for both sexes nor the intensity..except maybe mdma, mda, mescaline, lsd, or dmt....

Namaste'


----------



## Daath (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes, X with the ladies is wonderful. You have to know when to stop though.


----------



## PStanky (Dec 30, 2010)

i disagree. haha when im rollin there is no stoppin this guy


----------



## Daath (Dec 30, 2010)

Just saying, it can get to the point of tedium. Possibly when the effects of the X are wearing off.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 30, 2010)

one time i did some meth at a party. there were some hot ass girls around and i had to shit so bad. i didnt want to blow the bathroom up with all the hot girls around so i drove 15 minutes away to my boys house. he wasnt home but his mom was. she was a pill fiend and was laying on a mattress on the floor in a bedroom next to the bathroom. the bathroom door slid shut and had open wooden slats so u could hear everything lmao. i shit water so bad it sounded like dumb and dumber......with his mom listening and talking to me the whole time. moral of the story is dont do meth.....shit water and let your friends mom listen & talk to you the whole time cuz its awkward.


----------



## PStanky (Dec 30, 2010)

good point i see where your comin from


----------



## Daath (Dec 30, 2010)

mastakoosh said:


> one time i did some meth at a party. there were some hot ass girls around and i had to shit so bad. i didnt want to blow the bathroom up with all the hot girls around so i drove 15 minutes away to my boys house. he wasnt home but his mom was. she was a pill fiend and was laying on a mattress on the floor in a bedroom next to the bathroom. the bathroom door slid shut and had open wooden slats so u could hear everything lmao. i shit water so bad it sounded like dumb and dumber......with his mom listening and talking to me the whole time. moral of the story is dont do meth.....shit water and let your friends mom listen & talk to you the whole time cuz its awkward.


Hahahah, sorry dude. That would suck.


----------



## Illumination (Dec 30, 2010)

Daath said:


> Yes, X with the ladies is wonderful. You have to know when to stop though.


That my friend is the secret to it all...


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 30, 2010)

Daath said:


> Hahahah, sorry dude. That would suck.


it did then but it's funny as hell looking back at it lol.


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 30, 2010)

mastakoosh said:


> one time i did some meth at a party. there were some hot ass girls around and i had to shit so bad. i didnt want to blow the bathroom up with all the hot girls around so i drove 15 minutes away to my boys house. he wasnt home but his mom was. she was a pill fiend and was laying on a mattress on the floor in a bedroom next to the bathroom. the bathroom door slid shut and had open wooden slats so u could hear everything lmao. i shit water so bad it sounded like dumb and dumber......with his mom listening and talking to me the whole time. moral of the story is dont do meth.....shit water and let your friends mom listen & talk to you the whole time cuz its awkward.


Here I am thinking this story is going to end with you calling your friend son.


----------



## mastakoosh (Dec 30, 2010)

Japanfreak said:


> Here I am thinking this story is going to end with you calling your friend son.


 i was thinking as i wrote the story that the undertones kind of started taking it there. that would be awesome though, arguing with him and then being like u know what i did with your moms. he would be like.


----------



## `Dave (Dec 31, 2010)

Basically got a small amount of meth on my way, am very tempted in trying a bit of it, as I do not know where I could ever purchase amounts of it where I live in the uk, dont want to get fucked up though, but I highly doubt it could happen.


----------



## Daath (Dec 31, 2010)

`Dave said:


> Basically got a small amount of meth on my way, am very tempted in trying a bit of it, as I do not know where I could ever purchase amounts of it where I live in the uk, dont want to get fucked up though, but I highly doubt it could happen.


You never know! I had some once that kept me up for 2 days from less than a 20 sack. I think I had shared it with another person too. Besides, you don't really get "fucked up," you just get really high. Everything becomes "so clear!"


----------



## sambo020482 (Dec 31, 2010)

just dont get it? meth has always fasinated me cause why would ya wana stay up so long etc, ive done quite abit of high grade ampthetimine and been awake for 3days+ and theres nuffing nice about that you go fucking nuts n feel fucking rough.

is meth so different to good qaulity ampthetimine?


----------



## Daath (Dec 31, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> just dont get it? meth has always fasinated me cause why would ya wana stay up so long etc, ive done quite abit of high grade ampthetimine and been awake for 3days+ and theres nuffing nice about that you go fucking nuts n feel fucking rough.
> 
> is meth so different to good qaulity ampthetimine?


To me it felt better than any other high (This was before I ever tried X). That's why I stay away from it, and probably why so many fall deep within its clutches. Man, I loved the taste and smell too! Evil temptress I tell you!


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Dec 31, 2010)

I used to smoke 8 balls of dope like nothing. really gud northern cali dope. shit that you hit and your hair on your head and neck feels like it stands up and a heat wave over your body. even thinking about hitting the pipe gets your stomach bubbling and palms sweating....... the gud old days....... no more meth for me.


----------



## justlearning73 (Dec 31, 2010)

When i do meth (or coke for that matter) all i want to do is more untill it is gone. Then oh well no big deal. Thats me though. I am in no way condoning meth. I know that if kept using it I would end up like some of those pics. That is why I will buy what I plan to use for that time only. By the way correct me if i am wrong, but there is no way to die from an OD from Pot, but you can sure as shit die from an OD from coke or Meth. That is not opinion but Fact. I think that is where people tend to draw the line on certain drugs, wether they are "good" or evil". Just my 2 cents though.


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 31, 2010)

Same here, only bought what I planned to use and then wouldn't use it again for months and months at a time. Only a few times a year. 

Sure you can overdose on meth but not as easy as the media would have you believe. Like a lot of drugs there is always a danger if you got a weak heart and so on. And you also have to understand that any death that is attributed to meth in the media is not necessarily caused by the meth, if they have meth in their system at all it's going down as meth, even if they got hit by a car on their way to their dealer.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 31, 2010)

justlearning73 said:


> By the way correct me if i am wrong, but there is no way to die from an OD from Pot, but you can sure as shit die from an OD from coke or Meth. That is not opinion but Fact.


 LOL Wrong. There is an LD50 for marijuana. But it is nigh on impossible to reach that point.


----------



## Japanfreak (Dec 31, 2010)

They used to report about that one guy who died from pot but it turned out he chocked on the baggie trying to swallow the evidence.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 31, 2010)

Here's a hilarious conversation on a fake marijuana overdose. Everyone in the thread is misinformed, but all but one or two called B.S. on the claim. 

http://www.godlikeproductions.com/forum1/message467900/pg1


----------



## PStanky (Dec 31, 2010)

that article is fucking ridiculous hahahaha oh wow some people...


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Dec 31, 2010)

More then 700 posts in that thread. RIDICULOUS.


----------



## ReptileHands (Jan 1, 2011)

i always love hearing the term 'marijuanna cigarette'


----------



## KindGrower (Jan 4, 2011)

"And further more Susan, I wouldn't be the least bit surprised to learn that all four of them habitually smoked MARIJUANA CIGARETTES." The official word for pot if your a complete square lol.


----------



## MyPalaceIsInside (Jan 5, 2011)

LOL.... someone asked how many marijuana cigarettes are in a pack!! LMAO


----------



## ma0ma0ma0 (Apr 4, 2011)

you damn whipper snappers with yer doggystyle and abortions. itsssssssssssssssss alllllllll beacsueeeeee of the exctasy god demn it


----------



## sven deisel (Apr 5, 2011)

shake and bake is junkie dope at least have some class and get some glass


----------



## JealousGreen (Apr 5, 2011)

This must be a joke.. I remember fdd all up on his retarded high horse shutting down a Dmt thread comparing it to meth production in an ultimate display of ignorance only to start a meth thread a year later talking about the good parts of a meth trip.

Fuck that. Fuck you. You suck.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 5, 2011)

JealousGreen said:


> This must be a joke.. I remember fdd all up on his retarded high horse shutting down a Dmt thread comparing it to meth production in an ultimate display of ignorance only to start a meth thread a year later talking about the good parts of a meth trip.
> 
> Fuck that. Fuck you. You suck.


so i let you all have what you want, but i'm not allowed to join in? 

nice infraction.


----------



## JealousGreen (Apr 5, 2011)

Of course I got an infraction.

You're not joining anything. Except the hypocrites.


----------



## sven deisel (Apr 5, 2011)

yeah go green.


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 5, 2011)

JealousGreen said:


> Of course I got an infraction.
> 
> You're not joining anything. Except the hypocrites.


crusade on my brother.


----------



## JealousGreen (Apr 5, 2011)

My initial post was made after reading the first 40 comments. After further review it becomes appearant that your thread was instead tongue in cheek.

I apologize for the insult.

Fuck METH. I still meant that. I hate tweekers.


----------



## The Cryptkeeper (Apr 5, 2011)

Aaah. This recent excitement ended lamely.....


----------



## grapesnowcone (Apr 5, 2011)

I wanna make some meth in a pop bottle..


----------



## ma0ma0ma0 (Apr 6, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> so i let you all have what you want, but i'm not allowed to join in?
> 
> nice infraction.


getta outta my town boy ya hearrrrrrrr my pants aint big enuogh for the 3 of us i mean i gotta a third leg so scrammmmmmmmm


----------



## Hydrotech364 (Apr 6, 2011)

Nice knowing ya Mao,Peace


----------



## mastakoosh (Apr 6, 2011)

my hobbies include meth, clenching my jaws, peeking out through the shades for long periods and collecting chore boy.


----------

